# Авиация > Современность >  Готова ли Россия к новой "холодной войне"

## Геннадий

Я имею ввиду как экономически,  так и с точки зрения оборонной промышленности, которая во многих отраслях уже не функционирует последние лет 15.

Вот что сказал Балуевский...

Ю.Балуевский: В случае необходимости РФ применит ядерное оружие

В случае угрозы национальной безопасности России или ее союзников РФ применит свои вооруженные силы, в том числе ядерные. Такое заявление на конференции в Военной Академии наук сделал начальник Генерального штаба Вооруженных сил РФ генерал армии Юрий Балуевский.

"Мы ни на кого не собираемся нападать, но ни у кого не должно быть сомнений, что в случае необходимости Россия будет использовать вооруженные силы, в том числе и ядерные, в случаях, предусмотренных военной доктриной", - сказал генерал.

По его словам, после окончания "холодной войны" в мире не уменьшилось проблем и противоречий, в том числе международного характера. Сегодня Россия находится на острие новых угроз и противоречий, таких, как международный терроризм, наркоторговля, стремление к гегемонии некоторых стран, милитаризации политических режимов и др., сказал Ю.Балуевский.

В этой связи глава Генштаба считает необходимым совершенствование законодательной основы многих направлений действующей концепции национальной безопасной России, утвержденной президентом в 2001 году.

В частности, начальник Генштаба указал на необходимость совершенствования и необходимость четкой увязки программы строительства вооруженных сил с экономическими и финансовыми возможностями страны. "Мы должны создать такие вооруженные силы, которые будут отвечать всем действующим и вновь возникающим угрозам национальной безопасности России", - подчеркнул генерал. – "Этим путем мы сейчас идем".

19 января 2008г.

----------


## Божественный ветер

Я думаю не готова ,а вообще зачем это надо ?Чтобы не доведенную технику до конца быстрей ставить на вооружение ,(так как к19 )брак второго контура реактора ,и что в итоге ?Все из за спешки.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Какие-то провокационные темы Вы создаете! :Smile:  Нужно ли то, готова ли к этому... Шпиён?! :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

Действительно провокационная темка... И тем более безграмотно сформулированная для общения по ней.
Во-первых, термин "холодная война", в том числе и ее начало, было дано на Западе... Так что надо Геннадию вначале ознакомиться немного с историей...
http://www.tuad.nsk.ru/~history/Hist...ton/index.html
Во-вторых, слова Балуевского не воинственные речи Черчилля или откровенно агрессивные заявления того же МинОброны США Гейтса... И правильно он высказался, без угроз и нарушения суверенитета каких-либо стран... ".... По его словам, после окончания "холодной войны" в мире не уменьшилось проблем и противоречий, в том числе международного характера. Сегодня Россия находится на острие новых угроз и противоречий, таких, как международный терроризм, наркоторговля, стремление к гегемонии некоторых стран, милитаризации политических режимов и др., сказал Ю.Балуевский... " Так и есть, угроз не уменьшилось... Он вполне нормально, дал понять, что Россия не позволит нарушить свой суверенитет ни террористам, ни торчкам, ни гегемонам...
*Правильнее было сформулировать темку типа: " Хватит ли сил Западу вновь начать "холодную войну" против России?"*
И почему Геннадий затронул только военный аспект... "Холодная война", которую начал Запад против СССР, была и на мирном фронте. Всякого рода эмбарго, запреты, провокации... Некоторые эмбарго, хотя СССР уже давно нет, в США еще не сняты против России... Вот и у России краники трубопроводов - вполне адекватный и мирный ответ на попытки США втянуть Европу в "холодную войну" против России. По большому счету, судя по действиям и речам высокопоставленных должностных лиц, США эту войну и не прекратили. Базы строят, ракеты размещают, войны развязывают... Вот в Европе прекратили и ее возобновлять совсем не хотят... Надо жить мирно и взаимовыгодно, без гегемонии, той которую Америка сейчас из себя строит...

А силы и должного ответа, на возобновление Западом (вернее Америкой) "холодной войны" и "выстраивания железного занавеса" против России, у нашей страны вполне достаточно... И военной и мирной... И тот же Балуевский вполне нормально недоумкам в своих словах дал понять, что силы достаточно ни только на "холодную войну", но и на "горячую" в том числе и с ядерным оружием...

----------


## juky-puky

> ... И тот же Балуевский вполне нормально недоумкам в своих словах дал понять, что силы достаточно ни только на "холодную войну", но и на "горячую" в том числе и с ядерным оружием...


- Холостяк,  составь список стран, с которыми Россия  сможет вести не только "холодную войну", но и "горячую", в том числе и ядерным оружием?
Я начну, а ты продолжишь:
1) Грузия. 
2) Эстония.
3) Латвия. 
4) ....... ?
5) ....... ?
... ?

----------


## [RUS] MK

1) Грузия. 
2) Эстония.
3) Латвия. 
4) Израиль
5) ....... ?
... ?

 :Rolleyes:  :Smile:

----------


## Божественный ветер

Не масштабно ,а пендосия ?

----------


## Жора

Забыли Канаду. Хватит ОДНОГО Ту-160. 
Пендостан - Тоже не выживет. Как рассчитали умные люди, достаточно 200 боеголовок, чтобы это мерзкое административно-территориальное образование прекратило осложнять нормальным людям жизнь. Долетит (не дай Бог, конечно, люди всё-таки) однозначно больше.

----------


## Mad_cat

Воевать приходится с той страной, которая угрожает нашим интересам, а не с той, которой сладить легко. Небольшие страны не угрожают нашим интересам.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не масштабно, а пендосия ?


- A с пендосией выйдет обсосия.

----------


## Божественный ветер

Может быть ,но я так не думаю.Если не холодная война "я имею ввиду .

----------


## juky-puky

> Может быть ,но я так не думаю.Если не холодная война "я имею ввиду .


- В случае ядерной войны между Россией и США останки того, что останется потом от России, займёт Китай. С лёгкостью необыкновенной. Если только США его не грохнут попутно - на всякий случай.  (Что будет в это время делать Жора-из-Пекина?!) США это всё хоть и с потерями, но как-нибудь переживёт.

Но не дай Бог. В это я категорически не верю. Не могу вообразить, какой суперидиот должен возглавить в таком случае Россию, чтобы начать войну с Соединёнными Штатами. Даже Лукашенко на это не пойдёт.
А вся риторика Балуевского расчитана исключительно для воодушевления военной аудитории и воинствующей (но слабой на голову) преимущественно молодёжной части общества. Никто в здравом уме на эту распальцовку не купится. 

Вообще-то на уровне подсознания подобные заявления нач.генштаба классифицируются как истерика от отчаяния: _"Не подходи, падлы, а то всех порешу и себя не пожалею! Мне терять нечего!"_ - вот в таком невесёлом плане. Начальник ген.штаба армии великой и могучей страны не должен до такого опускаться. Он должен сказать примерно следующее: _"Мы пошлём одну дивизию ВДВ с сапёрными лопатками и одну бригаду морской пехоты - с холодным оружием, и на территориях тех, кто посмел покуситься на пядь нашей земли, десять лет даже трава расти не будет. Всё и всех там - под корень!"_
Примерно так.  :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

> - В случае ядерной войны между Россией и США останки того, что *останется* потом от России, займёт Китай. С лёгкостью необыкновенной. Если только США его не грохнут попутно - на всякий случай. (Что будет в это время делать Жора-из-Пекина?!) США это всё хоть и с потерями, но как-нибудь переживёт.


 Ну это мы еще посмотрим! Хм, Юкки, а вы не подумали если США тоже маленько отгребут, что же будет с Израилем, пригревшимся у Пендостана под крылышком (или спрятался за юбкой, как больше нравится? :Smile: )? (и что же тогда будет делать Юкки-из-Израиля?) :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> пригревшимся у Пендостана под крылышком  (или спрятался за юбкой, как больше нравится? )?


- _"Ты, Зин, на грубость нарываешься."_  Потому, что врёшь всё.

----------


## fulcrum

> "Ты, Зин, на грубость нарываешься." Потому, что врёшь всё.  
> Сегодня 22:57


 Грубость? Какая грубость? Че неправда? Эх юкки... При всей вашей технической осведомленности правде вы в глаза смотреть не хотите... Ну, впрочем, отсюда из России это лучше видно. ЗЫ: И еще насчет грубости: вас даже не смущает небольшой, такой, красный квадратик под ником с припиской "juky-puky has a little shameless behavour in the past"? :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Грубость? Какая грубость? Че неправда? Эх юкки...


- Да всё неправда: что Израиль прячется за спину/юбку США. Надо быть полным профаном в истории, чтобы делать подобные нелепые заявления.  Поскольку даже детишки, читающие книжки, знают, что это арабы, коих было больше в 10 раз, спасались от полного разгрома со стороны Израиля за спиной СССР. Именно СССР, угрожая ядерной бомбардировкой Израиля, спасал своих арабских братьев и своих военных советников и в 1967-м, и в 1973-м.



> При всей вашей технической осведомленности правде вы в глаза смотреть не хотите...


- Нонсенс. Я на всё смотрю исключительно открытыми глазами. 



> Ну, впрочем, отсюда из России это лучше видно.


- Xa-xa-xa-xa-xa-xa-xa-xa!.. Из России не видно даже то, что в самой России творится!



> ЗЫ: И еще насчет грубости: вас даже не смущает небольшой, такой, красный квадратик под ником с припиской "juky-puky has a little shameless behavour in the past"?


- Ни чуточки. Администратор в своей епархии и может писать всё, что ему захочется.

----------


## Nazar

Ветка под бдительным наблюдением , посему просьба не скатываться на личности. :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> - Да всё неправда: что Израиль прячется за спину/юбку США. Надо быть полным профаном в истории, чтобы делать подобные нелепые заявления.  Поскольку даже детишки, читающие книжки, знают, что это арабы, коих было больше в 10 раз, спасались от полного разгрома со стороны Израиля за спиной СССР.





> Израиль призывает США не спешить с уходом из Ирака


http://news.liga.net/news/N0711344.html




> Глава израильского правительства Эхуд Ольмерт предостерег США против поспешного и непродуманного ухода из Ирака...
> 
> ..."Те, кого беспокоит безопасность Израиля(), безопасность государств Персидского залива, стабильность на всем Ближнем Востоке, должны признать необходимость успеха Америки в Ираке и ответственного ухода оттуда", - сказал Э.Ольмерт...
> 
> ...Выступая в Иерусалиме на видеоконференции, Э.Ольмерт назвал ядерные амбиции Ирана главной угрозой для безопасности Израиля и подчеркнул, что только США способны эффективно ей противостоять. "Все вы, кого беспокоит безопасность и будущее Израиля, понимаете необходимость того, чтобы угрозой со стороны Ирана занималось сильное американское руководство. Я уверен, что вы не будете без необходимости мешать или ограничивать сильное руководство", - сказал Премьер.






> Поскольку даже детишки, читающие книжки, знают, что это арабы, коих было больше в 10 раз, спасались от полного разгрома со стороны Израиля за спиной СССР.


Национальность этих детишек и место издания учебников не подскажите? :Biggrin: 


2 Nazar: все, молчу!

----------


## fulcrum

Ну-у-у-у! я планировал первым ответить, жаль...


> [ Да всё неправда: что Израиль прячется за спину/юбку США. Надо быть полным профаном в истории, чтобы делать подобные нелепые заявления. Поскольку даже детишки, читающие книжки, знают, что это арабы, коих было больше в 10 раз, спасались от полного разгрома со стороны Израиля за спиной СССР. Именно СССР, угрожая ядерной бомбардировкой Израиля, спасал своих арабских братьев и своих военных советников и в 1967-м, и в 1973-м.


1)Израиль прячется за спину пендостана в военных аспектах, но не в каких других. Если из Вашингтона пальцем погрозят и прицокнут при этом, фиг там какой «локальный конфликт» в Секторе Газа, например, будет иметь развитие. При локальных конфликтах с участием Израиля, вы Юкки, никогда не замечали дежурящие неподалеку «Сентри» или ежели есть необходимость какой нибудь авианосец?
2)Ну, начнем с того, что арабам мы помогали по их просьбе, и делали мы это не из-за арабов, а ради испытания новых образцов вооружения (МиГ-25, например), и действовали то мы как: фактически воевали мы: арабов к самолетам не подпускали, а территорию оцеплял советский спецназ.  ЗЫ: Юкки, а не помните столь, на мой взгляд, позорной ситуции когда израильцы не могли достать наши миги на высотах (откуда они, кстати, могли не только фотоаппартиком щелкать но и бомбы сбрасывать), ЗРК были бессильны, «Кфиры» и «Фантомы» болтались на 8 км ниже, и они упрашивали по радио советских пилотов угнать хоть один МиГ, получив за это особняк где угодно и кучу денег, наши правда над этим смеялись…
3)Насчет бомбардировки-вообще бред.
4)СССР не спасл своих «арабских братьев» только вывел своих офицеров. (из-за того что госсекретарь США пообещал минобороны Египта 3 млрд. долл ежегодно если «летающие лисицы» престанут летать над израилем.



> Xa-xa-xa-xa-xa-xa-xa-xa!.. Из России не видно даже то, что в самой России творится!


Готов поспорить с этой бредовой мыслью...

----------


## juky-puky

to *[RUS] MK* & *fulcrum*

- Мне лень разговаривать с вами обоими на тему, страшно далёкую от вас. Те ошмётки знаний, которые у вас есть, не позволяют вам её воспринимать адекватно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Так? Все правильно? Ничего не упустил?


- Не могу, золотко,  что-то откровенное и сокровенное сказать тебе в ответ.   Забанят ведь меня сразу. 
Уж извини. 
Хочешь потрепаться на эту тему - загляни на:  http://www.waronline.org/forum/index.php 
Bход свободный, система там терпима к инакомыслящим и вполне либеральна, возможно даже кому-то будет не лень тебя попросвещать...

----------


## Nazar

А вот и не буду банить , ибо не за что . Но как человек более менее ( по детски ) разбирающийся в этом вопросе , встану на сторону Юкки , так-как человек говорти реальные вещи а не желаемое.
Еще раз предупреждаю , если все перерастет в выеснение личных вопросов , отключать от форума буду нещадно.

----------


## Жора

> ....в этом вопросе , встану на сторону Юкки ,....


В каком именно вопросе? :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> В каком именно вопросе?


В вопросе готовности современной России и ее армии к чему либо вообще . ( внимательно название ветки читайте )

----------


## juky-puky

- Очень интересные размышлизмы:
http://nvo.ng.ru/concepts/2001-10-05/4_tendence.html
http://www.profile.ru/items/?item=25117

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Какие-то провокационные темы Вы создаете! Нужно ли то, готова ли к этому... Шпиён?!


Не шпиён... просто ещё один эмигрант-комплексатик.

----------


## Жора

> В вопросе готовности современной России и ее армии к чему либо вообще . ( внимательно название ветки читайте )


Теперь ясно. Короче, "всё плохо".  :Frown: 
"И ты, Брут..."
Одно только интересно: ветки с подобным содержанием почему-то синхронно возникли на нескольких форумах, инициированные объектами типа "Геннадия". Как Вы думаете, для чего?
Кстати, такого рас3.14здяйства, как у нас, я больше нигде не встречал. Кинет какой-нибудь "геннадий" вопрос наподобие "а боеготов ли у нас парк Миг-31", тут же сборище дятлов наперебой бросается ему отвечать "нет, это полк расформировали, а в том - ресурс у всех на исходе, ракет нету и вообще их всего три штуки осталось". 
Я конечно, всё понимаю, но зачем за шпиёнов вражеских их работу делать? Сражает приводящийся постоянно аргумент против - "они и так всё знають!" Правильно, от наших же дятлов и болтунов!

----------


## Nazar

> Теперь ясно. Короче, "всё плохо". 
> "И ты, Брут..."
> 
> Я конечно, всё понимаю, но зачем за шпиёнов вражеских их работу делать? Сражает приводящийся постоянно аргумент против - "они и так всё знають!" Правильно, от наших же дятлов и болтунов!


Да я не Брут  :Smile: , больше реалист  :Frown:  . Ну а по поводу боеготовности той или иной части , те кому это надо знать , знают и без наших форумов . 
Ну а если говорить более серьезно , то те крохи которые сохранили , после развала  могучего СССР , не смогут конкурировать в очередной "холодной войне" , восполнять их не чем и даже не по финансовой причине ( денег в стране до одного места ) , а именно по производственной , нет тех производственных мощностей и что самое главное , практически ушло то поколение высококлассных специалистов , которое то-же практически не восполняется , ну не "модно" сейчас у моложежи учиться в технических ВУЗах и идти работать на оборонные предприятия. И это то-же последствия грамотного ведения "холодной войны" :Frown:

----------


## Snake

> Да я не Брут , больше реалист  . Ну а по поводу боеготовности той или иной части , те кому это надо знать , знают и без наших форумов . 
> Ну а если говорить более серьезно , то те крохи которые сохранили , после развала  могучего СССР , не смогут конкурировать в очередной "холодной войне" , восполнять их не чем и даже не по финансовой причине ( денег в стране до одного места ) , а именно по производственной , нет тех производственных мощностей и что самое главное , практически ушло то поколение высококлассных специалистов , которое то-же практически не восполняется , ну не "модно" сейчас у моложежи учиться в технических ВУЗах и идти работать на оборонные предприятия. И это то-же последствия грамотного ведения "холодной войны"


А кто пойдет на обороные предприятия и НИИ за 9-10т.р без предоставления каких либо льгот, поощрений и.тп?

----------


## Nazar

> А кто пойдет на обороные предприятия и НИИ за 9-10т.р без предоставления каких либо льгот, поощрений и.тп?


О чем я и говорю , так-же мало желающих служить , по тем-же причинам.

----------


## juky-puky

> А кто пойдет на обороные предприятия и НИИ за 9-10т.р без предоставления каких либо льгот, поощрений и.тп?





> О чем я и говорю , так-же мало желающих служить , по тем-же причинам.


- А причины такого состояния дел - *политические*.

----------


## Nazar

Почистил ветку , давайте по теме и без перехода на личности.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> - ...вся риторика Балуевского....на эту распальцовку не купится... истерика от отчаяния: "Не подходи, падлы, а то всех порешу....


 Была надежда, что кто-то из военных-старших офицеров-летчиков заступится всеж за генерала армии Ю.Балуевского. Как ни крути - начальник Генерального штаба. Не заступились... Придется штатскому.

   Всего и сказал генерал - "Ломитесь вы в мой дом. Да, я сильно избит. Возможно, я и погибну здесь. Но вам, упитанным-тренированным, радости с того не будет. От вас самих мало что останется".

   Мы, русские, так его и поняли. И одобрили. 
   Думаю, и те - упитанные - поняли. Они далеко не дураки.   

 Вся риторика нашего израильского "друга", со всей его блатной фразеологией, есть первосортный образец холодной войны (психологической, тайной - как хотите, все это суть одно и тоже).

 А отсутствие достойного ответа - показатель готовности России.
 И не валите на замполитов, мол - им положено отвечать.
  Сказал поэт - "За чужой спиной не сидят, Из чужой винтовки не мстят".
  Это ко всем нам относится.


 Вот и давайте обсуждать - кончалась "холодная война" или нет?

 Н.       

 PS. Сказал поэт - http://www.litera.ru/stixiya/authors/simonov/all.html - гляньте, это опять актуально.

----------


## Холостяк

Америка, судя по их там делам, находится в "накладе"... Денежек то не хватает... Даже примеры приведены.. Не в состоянии ини потянуть закупки Ф-22, не по карману расходы... Затягивают ремешки. Придется им свои старенькие машины апгрейдить и ремонтировать... Сами признают...

http://warisboring.com/?p=856

http://warisboring.com/?p=694

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Америка, судя по их там делам, находится в "накладе"... Денежек то не хватает... . Не в состоянии ини потянуть закупки Ф-22, не по карману расходы...  
> [


Может и так. Но нам с того никакой радости. Росиию (СССР) победили в холодной войне, расчленили страну и уничтожили советский строй не только наши геополитические противники - США, НАТО, Евросоюз. Больше всех постаралась наша верхушка вкупе с бандитами и интеллигенцией. И останавливаться пока не собираются - не все цели войны достигнуты.Так что впереди самое интересное. (а точнее -  ужасное)...

Н.

----------


## juky-puky

> Так что впереди самое интересное. (а точнее -  ужасное)...  Н.


- Как продвигается Ваше изучение китайского языка?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> - Как продвигается Ваше изучение китайского языка?


Спасибо, хорошо. А Вам зачем ?
Н.

----------


## Геннадий

> Действительно провокационная темка... И тем более безграмотно сформулированная для общения по ней.
> Во-первых, термин "холодная война", в том числе и ее начало, было дано на Западе... Так что надо Геннадию вначале ознакомиться немного с историей...
> http://www.tuad.nsk.ru/~history/Hist...ton/index.html
> Во-вторых, слова Балуевского не воинственные речи Черчилля или откровенно агрессивные заявления того же МинОброны США Гейтса... И правильно он высказался, без угроз и нарушения суверенитета каких-либо стран... ".... По его словам, после окончания "холодной войны" в мире не уменьшилось проблем и противоречий, в том числе международного характера. Сегодня Россия находится на острие новых угроз и противоречий, таких, как международный терроризм, наркоторговля, стремление к гегемонии некоторых стран, милитаризации политических режимов и др., сказал Ю.Балуевский... " Так и есть, угроз не уменьшилось... Он вполне нормально, дал понять, что Россия не позволит нарушить свой суверенитет ни террористам, ни торчкам, ни гегемонам...
> *Правильнее было сформулировать темку типа: " Хватит ли сил Западу вновь начать "холодную войну" против России?"*
> И почему Геннадий затронул только военный аспект... "Холодная война", которую начал Запад против СССР, была и на мирном фронте. Всякого рода эмбарго, запреты, провокации... Некоторые эмбарго, хотя СССР уже давно нет, в США еще не сняты против России... Вот и у России краники трубопроводов - вполне адекватный и мирный ответ на попытки США втянуть Европу в "холодную войну" против России. По большому счету, судя по действиям и речам высокопоставленных должностных лиц, США эту войну и не прекратили. Базы строят, ракеты размещают, войны развязывают... Вот в Европе прекратили и ее возобновлять совсем не хотят... Надо жить мирно и взаимовыгодно, без гегемонии, той которую Америка сейчас из себя строит...
> 
> А силы и должного ответа, на возобновление Западом (вернее Америкой) "холодной войны" и "выстраивания железного занавеса" против России, у нашей страны вполне достаточно... И военной и мирной... И тот же Балуевский вполне нормально недоумкам в своих словах дал понять, что силы достаточно ни только на "холодную войну", но и на "горячую" в том числе и с ядерным оружием...


Холостяк, спасибо вашу твою доброту и теплые советы. Весь прикол в том, что я всегда формулирую темы так, как считаю это нужно... Если у вас есть какие-то темы, которые вас интересуют, или же вы бы хотели обсудить их на форуме, почему бы вам не создать такую? Это же так просто...

----------


## Холостяк

«Америка никогда не простит России тот страх, который она испытывает перед российскими ядерными ракетами, — рассказал “НИ” директор Института политических исследований, Сергей Марков, — ведь Россия единственная ядерная сверхдержава, способная воевать с США. Дело даже не в президенте, ведь политику США определяет не он, а американский политический класс. Американцы на уровне ментальности воспринимают Россию, как врага».

http://www.newizv.ru/news/2008-01-31/83682/

----------


## juky-puky

> «Америка никогда не простит России тот страх, который она испытывает перед российскими ядерными ракетами, — рассказал “НИ” директор Института политических исследований, Сергей Марков, — ведь Россия единственная ядерная сверхдержава, способная воевать с США. ».
> http://www.newizv.ru/news/2008-01-31/83682/


1) Кто ещё думает, что "Россия способна воевать с США"?
2) Что Россия сумеет нанести США первый обезоруживающий ядерный удар?
3) Что у России в ходе и результате  ядерной войны со США будут меньшие потери, чем у США?
4) Что после окончания этой войны Россия сохранится как единое и самостоятельное государство?



> Дело даже не в президенте, ведь политику США определяет не он, а американский политический класс. Американцы на уровне ментальности воспринимают Россию, как врага.


- Вопрос к присутствующим: кто кого больше ненавидит, боится и желает уничтожить,  граждане России - хотят уничтожить США, или граждане США, - Россию?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> 1) Кто ещё думает, что "Россия способна... 
> 2) Что Россия сумеет... 
> 3) Что у России в ходе и результате...  
> 4) Что после окончания этой войны Россия сохранится...
> - Вопрос к присутствующим: кто кого больше ненавидит, боится и желает уничтожить...


Жука-Пука, а Вы почему раскомандовались?

Вы - величина даже для Израиля небольшая, а для России и подавно. Посему - командовать Вам здесь не надо.
Хотите свое личное мнение высказать - ради бога. Что-то вроде -"Я, Жука-Пука, гражданин Израиля, думаю, что США уничтожит Россию первым ударом".

А по теме -

я, Николай из Приморья,РФ, как гражданин России сообщаю Вам - Успокойтесь. Нет у граждан России ненависти к США, Израилю и прочим. Соответственно, и желания уничтожить кого-либо - нет, и никогда не было. У нас своих дел выше головы. 

Подсчитывать,кто останется после ядерной войны - это дело тех, кто надеется ударить и уцелеть. Ну так и подсчитывайте. Думаю, что результат от расчетов будет очень далеко.
Не просчитайтесь. 


Ник

----------


## Вовчек

1.Господин Балуевский, волен говорить, что хочет.
Он решения на применение ядерного оружия не принимает, а принимает президент.
Тем более, что при принятии решения голос Балуевского имеет определенный вес, но не является решающим.
2. Когда на всех закаулках опять кричат о врагах окружающих страну, готовых напасть на нее и в тоже время продолжают активное сотрудничество с так называемыми врагами в различных сферах, часто не предавая огласке это сотрудничество. То вся риторика по поводу врагов большей степени направлена на внутреннее потребление. Цель отвлечь внимание общества от экономической,социальной и т.д. ситуации в стране и ее развитии. 
Господин Марков на которого делаются ссылки, частенько выдает такие перлы, что хоть стой, хоть падай. Не надо его считать серьезным источником.
3. Прикиньте мобилизационные мощности так называемых врагов и Вам сразу станет все ясно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Жука-Пука, а Вы почему раскомандовались?
> 
> Вы - величина даже для Израиля небольшая, а для России и подавно. Посему - командовать Вам здесь не надо.
> Хотите свое личное мнение высказать - ради бога. Что-то вроде -"Я, Жука-Пука, гражданин Израиля, думаю, что США уничтожит Россию первым ударом".
> 
> А по теме -
> 
> я, Николай из Приморья,РФ, как гражданин России сообщаю Вам - Успокойтесь.


- Я, Михаил из Хайфы, Израиль, как *гражданин России и ветеран её вооружённых сил*, сообщаю, что никакое ЧМО ни из Приморья, ни из Лукоморья мне рот затыкать никогда не будет.

----------


## Mad_cat

> - Вопрос к присутствующим: кто кого больше ненавидит, боится и желает уничтожить, граждане России - хотят уничтожить США, или граждане США, - Россию?


Граждане России не хотят никакой войны с кем бы то ни было, ненависти или неприязни к США и ее жителям нет. Как и у жителей США к России. Это не означает отсутствие воинственных фриков по обе стороны океана. Но внешнюю политику и вооруженные конфликты определяют не столько граждане, сколько правящая элита.

----------


## Nazar

Приношу извинения за вынесеные предупреждения , ничего личного , обычная формальность . 
Теперь постараюсь выссказать свое мнение , на данный вопрос , вот только все почему-то с "Холодной войны" , плавно переехали на нанесение ядерного удара друг по другу . Как я понимаю , это две кардинально разные темы , по-этому постараюсь ответить на вопросы поставленые Михаилом :
1)*1) Кто ещё думает, что "Россия способна воевать с США"?*
Допустим я , думаю что способна . Другой вопрос , как  и во что это выльется , в свое время СССР  был абсолютно не готов к войне с Германией , в том варианте , который "предложил" Вермахт .
2)* Что Россия сумеет нанести США первый обезоруживающий ядерный удар?*
Полностью обезоруживающий удар , нанести невозможно в принципе .
Подлетное время баллистической ракеты ( с территории России до США ) 15-18 минут , время приведения к запуску ( ракеты в шахте ) 5-7 минут . Оно в любом случае полетит в обе стороны и по-любому , часть упадет туда , куда запланировано . То-есть , удар будет обоюдный и ни в коем случае не обезоруживающий .
3)*Что у России в ходе и результате ядерной войны со США будут меньшие потери, чем у США?*
Людские видимо да , так как плотность населения в России , гораздо меньше чем в США.
4)*Что после окончания этой войны Россия сохранится как единое и самостоятельное государство?*
Не уверен , но зато уверен в том , что и США ,вряд-ли удастся это сделать . Если и удасться сохранить целостность гос-ва , то экономику ждет коллапс . Экономика построеная  ( вернее обеспеченая ) бумагой , не вынесет этого . Прециндент был в 90м году , США нашло привычный для себя выход - все внутренние проблеммы прикрывать наведением мирового порядка и собственной мировой значимостью.
5)[B]Вопрос к присутствующим: кто кого больше ненавидит, боится и желает уничтожить, граждане России - хотят уничтожить США, или граждане США, - Россию? 
Я не хочу уничтожать США , эта страна мное дала мне , она дала Джима Моррисона , Лоу Рида, Курта Кобейна ,  Оливера Стоуна , и так далее , перечислять можно бесконечно. Но хочу сказать , что не в России и не в СССР , разрабатывался план Дроп ШОТ , не СССР  с бешеным рвением пыталось зажать США  в кольцо , не Советские разведчики не вылезали из воздушного пространства СССР , не советские АУГ бороздили прибрежные воды США , не СССР втянул США в гонку вооружений , пользуясь последствиями WW2  и не СССР получил баснословные прибыли от этой войны , абсолютно несопостовимые с потерями и в конце концов , не в США  ядярный удар , назвали ответным . 
Я понимаю ( правда с трудом ) Михаил , Ваше пренебрежение к нынешней действительности  , но вот допустим один *наш* человек , с чисто русской фамилией , на прошлой и этой неделе , устороил у вас на Израильщине , очередной маленкий ,но футбольный праздник . Так давайте не сраться как дети , а уж если и охота жестко ответить , так отвечать ( по военному ) , четко и по существу и желательно обосновано .
Пока писал , оттаял и в очередной раз надеюсь , на Ваше понимание . Замечания сняты.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я понимаю ( правда с трудом ) Михаил , Ваше пренебрежение к нынешней действительности...


- У меня нет пренебрежения, у меня есть глубокое разочарование и глубокая скорбь.  Я бы очень хотел, чтобы Россия была похожа на Канаду, Швецию и Швейцарию вместе взятых, а не на Уругвай, Колумбию и Венесуэлу сразу...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Вовчек

Для  Nazar.
Из вашего поста выходит, что Советский Союз был весь в белом. И все проклятые враги не давали ему жить. А то, что политическое руководство СССР, часто само было инициатором некоторых событий и противоположная сторона соответственно реагировала на эти действия.  Вы как то умалчиваете.
Противоположная сторона отреагировала, уже на ее действия начал реагировать СССР и все повторялось по кругу. Было противостояние идеологий(и стремление расширить зону своего влияния) и искать здесь кто больше виновен бесперспективное занятие.

----------


## Холостяк

> - У меня нет пренебрежения, у меня есть глубокое разочарование и глубокая скорбь. Я бы очень хотел, чтобы Россия была похожа на Канаду, Швецию и Швейцарию вместе взятых, а не на Уругвай, Колумбию и Венесуэлу сразу...


Россия "похожа" на Канаду, Швецию, Швейцарию... тем более - не похожа на Уругвай, Колумбию... ДА НИКОГДА ТАКОГО НЕ БЫЛО И НЕ БУДЕТ...!!! Это уже давно озвучили. Феномена России - нет! Даже когда дермократы собирались у нас строить "социализм" со шведским лицом, армию подобной амеровской, японской промышленностью, немецкой индустрией, швейцарской банковской системой и т.д. и т.п... Понаприглашали советников со всех концов света... На ту же Швейцарию, которая начего не имеет и живет только на проценты от вкладов, Россия никогда похожа не будет, как и на другие страны... Или Уругвай..., который не проводит крупномассштабные учения военной эскадры в Атлантике...., и госфлажок не "застолбил" на дне Северного полюса.... 


Если Вы имеете в виду то, чтобы люди жили на социальном уровне не ниже чем шведы, швейцарцы, а не как в Лаосе или Йемене...., то другое дело....
В этом действительно прискорбно...

----------


## Холостяк

> Для Nazar.
> Из вашего поста выходит, что Советский Союз был весь в белом. И все проклятые враги не давали ему жить. А то, что политическое руководство СССР, часто само было инициатором некоторых событий и противоположная сторона соответственно реагировала на эти действия. Вы как то умалчиваете.
> Противоположная сторона отреагировала, уже на ее действия начал реагировать СССР и все повторялось по кругу. Было противостояние идеологий(и стремление расширить зону своего влияния) и искать здесь кто больше виновен бесперспективное занятие.


Я на все 100% согласен с Назаром... 

По Вашему посту могу высказать свои мысли...
"Проклятые враги не давали жить".... Как точно подмечено... 
Только вот "часто инициатором каких таких событий", как вы пишите, было политическое руководство СССР? 
Вы сами умалчиваете и рассматриваете факты через свою "призму" событий...
А не посмотрите ли без "призмы", так как было в реальности?

Постоянные разведывательные полеты над Советским Союзом, вмешательство во внутренние дела, провокации, развязывание войн в различных точках мира...., гонка вооружений, различные эмбарго..., создание милитаристских блоков.... Советскому Союзу только и оставалось валить этих нарушителей, отвечать адекватно на вмешательства в не свои дела, ответно оказывать интернациональную помощь в отражении агрессии, и ответно защищаться....
Ненависть к России, которой наполнены программные документы холодной войны, можно сравнить с ненавистью крестоносцев к Византии в 1204 г. - а ведь ту ненависть затрудняются рационально объяснить даже фундаментальные монографии по истории. Прочитайте слова У.Фостеpа, министpа и пpи Тpумене, и пpи Кеннеди: ": «Россия - азиатская деспотия, примитивная, меpзкая и хищная, воздвигнутая на пирамиде из человеческих костей, умелая лишь в своей наглости, предательстве и теppоpизме». Никакой связи с марксизмом, коммунизмом или другими идеологическими моментами здесь нет. Это именно война, причем война тотальная, против мирного населения... Какой советский человек и тем более официальное государственное лицо думал и говорил так об Америке... ???? Это к тому, что Амерника и создала эту "Холодную войну", "Железный занавес".... А где же "милитаристские" и "агрессорские" документы СССР???? Их не было... Только Америка все стряпала директивы и планы войны.. Прям как нацисты "Барбароссу"...... 
Как не посмотреть, факты из истории всюду Амэрика реально не давала жить и лезла не в свои дела. И ссылка выложенная мной ранее подтверждает, что только Советский Союз мог на равных общаться с ними. Мог сказать - НЕТ... И Амэрика как не тужилась - обламывалась... Это бесило их..., они сходили с ума от этого... А то что бункер в каждой американской семье копали вместо огорода - так это реальная действительность. Запугали амеровские политиканы и свой народ - это уж сто пудово... Так что БОЯЛИСЬ ОНИ ДО УСРАЧКИ!!! И сейчас, вон читаешь их государственную литературу, тут и там "Америка на войне!", "Киберпространство наше!", "Мировое господство!", " Нам угрожают (китай, россия, корея, куба, чавес, детсадовец в песочнице)!" .... Реально прям как статьи в Великой германии 1933 года.... Опять начинает Америка... Опять их коробит... И опять они начинают ощущать чувство потливости, дрожания в коленках... Кто-то начинает копать бункеры... 
России приходится отвечать, но пока только то, что на угрозы и вмешательство во внутренние дела России засранцы получат "по самые помидоры"... Это и Балуевский четко высказал... Россия может открыто уже сказать во всеуслышание, что боятся сказать все остальные, о том что Америка уже начинает мнить из себя Господа Бога и решать за всех и все - то так не пойдет... 

И искать кто тогда был виновен - действительно сейчас бесполезно, так как сейчас начинается все по новой... Если тогда можно было списать на идеологию, ТО СЕЙЧАС НА ЧТО???? 
Сейчас реально вырисовывается тот кто начинает - его видно без проблем! Тот кто возомнил себя решателем мировых судеб, стран и народов! Тот кто развязывает войны! Тот кто занимается милитаризацией космоса, киберпространства, гонкой вооружений...., размещает все больше и больше ракет...
Америка опять начинает "холодную войну", старается втянуть в нее других... В ход идут старые проверенные методы...

А то что Россия ГОТОВА, так это сейчас в Атлантике и Середиземноморье все увидели! 

Почитайте ссылочки:
http://www.peoples.ru/state/politics/nitze/index.html
http://www.pobeda.ru/content/view/3977
http://www.kara-murza.ru/books/manipul/manipul57.htm
http://www.2lib.ru/getbook/4718.html

----------


## Вовчек

Для Холостяка:
Вы как Замполит читаете здесь политинформации. 
Давайте аргументированно разговаривать на фактах и цифрах.
Вы готовы в такой плоскости разговаривать?
Взять например период с1945 по 90г для начала. 
Кстати прочитайте на досуге Фостера в оригинале.

----------


## Nazar

2 Вовчек 
Так и давайте говорить аргументированно , а не абстрактно , так как это делаете Вы , у Вас и речи Холостяка замполитовские и у меня СССР весь в белом, хотели цифр и фактов , да ради бога , только давайте и Вы будете отвечать так-же , а не размыто и отстраненно и в отношении америки ( раз уж мы тут о ней говорим ) , а не чехословакий и афганистанов.
* 5 марта 1946 года, Черчилль выступил в американском городке Фултон с речью, которую принято считать публичным провозглашением "холодной войны". А три года спустя Пентагон принял план "Дропшот" - сбросить 300 атомных бомб на 100 советских городов, а затем оккупировать нашу страну силами 164 дивизий НАТО, в том числе 69 американских.*

----------


## juky-puky

> * 5 марта 1946 года, Черчилль выступил в американском городке Фултон с речью, которую принято считать публичным провозглашением "холодной войны". А три года спустя Пентагон принял план "Дропшот" - сбросить 300 атомных бомб на 100 советских городов, а затем оккупировать нашу страну силами 164 дивизий НАТО, в том числе 69 американских.*


- Попробуем представить себе, что к 1950 году, к моменту начала войны в Корее, 300 ядерных боеприпасов было не у США,  а у Советского Союза, 2500 дальних бомбардировщиков было не у США, а у СССР и экономическая мощь США 1950 года была бы не у США, а у СССР?
Гарри Трумэн хоть и колебался - а не ударить ли по СССР? - Но так и не решился, отсоветовали ему.
А теперь, господа, скажите откровенно, сколько минут колебался бы Сталин, прежде чем отдать приказ в столь *беспрецедентно выгодной* в военном отношении ситуации врезать по Америке?

----------


## Андрей

Пука, ты просто бредиш, когда пытаешся оперировать такими историческими моделями. Зачем гипотетировать по поводу Сталина, крокодилистей которого конечно для Пуки и сородичей нет, когда Трумэн реально и наяву применил ядерное оружие не сомневаясь, правда против Японии, но это факт.
Откуда такая уверенность по поводу товарища Сталина.

----------


## Nazar

> - Попробуем представить себе, что к 1950 году, к моменту начала войны в Корее, 300 ядерных боеприпасов было не у США,  а у Советского Союза, 2500 дальних бомбардировщиков было не у США, а у СССР и экономическая мощь США 1950 года была бы не у США, а у СССР?
> Гарри Трумэн хоть и колебался - а не ударить ли по СССР? - Но так и не решился, отсоветовали ему.
> А теперь, господа, скажите откровенно, сколько минут колебался бы Сталин, прежде чем отдать приказ в столь *беспрецедентно выгодной* в военном отношении ситуации врезать по Америке?


Да не надо рассуждать по принципам* а что было-бы , если-бы* и дальше в таком духе , надо говорить фактами. 
Юкки , что-же не ударили , когда все перечисленые тобой компоненты присутствовали , а беспрецедентно выгодная ситуация повторилась.

----------


## Вовчек

Вы выхватываете из цепи событий один факт речь Черчиля. и на нем строите доказательную базу. НО!
1.Ответ Сталина  корреспонденту Правды от 14.03.46.,
2. Теллеграмма 8000 слов Дж. Кенана.-22.02.46г
3.Аналитический обзор посла СССР в США Новикова" Внешняя политика США в послевоенный период"-27.09.46г 
4. Доклад  секретаря ЦК ВКП(б) Жданова сентябрь 47г
Эти документы позволяют оценить взгляды США на послевоенное устройство и  доктринальные основы  внешней политики СССР. и понять причины холодной войны.
Причинами холодной войны являются:
1.Существование двух сверхдержав: Два центра силы 
США с Ядерным оружием, разными доктринальными установками и взглядом на послевоенное устройство мира.
СССР с коммунистической идеологией приведшей к упрощенному восприятию мира: непогрешимый СССР и агрессивный Запад.
Запустило процесс борьбы между ними за сферы влияния и стремления меньших стран присоедениться  к одной из держав чтобы использовать их возможности для обеспечения своих собственных интересов.
2.Борьба за раздел на первом этапе Европы а затем и мира на сферы влияния.
3.Наличие ядерного оружия.
Все эти выступления и речи, противостояние в  Восточной Европе, берлинский кризис, это результат той политики которую проводили СССР и США.
Каждая из сторон проводила ту политику, которую другая рассматривала как угрозу себе.
К примеру берлинский кризис в первую очередь ударил в чисто политическом плане по СССР и ускорил создание блока  НАТО.
А затем появился Варшавский договор. 
По поводу 300 атомных бомб.
1. После войны военный бюджет МО США сократился с 36% до 6% в 1948году и до 4% в 1949г
2. Произошло значительное сокращение численности личного состава
в 1948г США численность вооруженных сил 1050тыс.
На 18 сентября 1947г, когда официально ВВС США возникли, как самостоятельный Вид вооруженных сил. Их мощь была ограниченной.
Значительное число авиационных механников были уволены на начало 47г
Из 25000тыс самолетов только 4750 были исправны.
К концу 1947г имелось 120 исправных Ф-80 и 230 Ф-51.
Бюджет 1947г помещал ВВС на самый низкий уровень расходов после второй мировой войны.
Март  46 - рождение САК.
27 В-29 были способны нести ядерное оружие.
В 1946г на вооружении 9 атомных бомб
1947г   на вооружении 13 
1948 г  на вооружении 50.
К концу 1947г только 2 группы САК из 11 были боеготовы.
Сентябрь 1948г Коммисия проверяла состояние дел в САК. Проверено 6 групп САК.
Вывод:
Низкий проффесиональные качества летчиков и обслуживающего персонала.
Выходили на цели с большими отклонениями в среднем 3,2км при высотном бомбометании и коротких маршрутах. 
В ТАК( тактическом авиационном командовании)  было тоже не лучше.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да не надо рассуждать по принципам* а что было-бы , если-бы* и дальше в таком духе , надо говорить фактами.


- Минутку, а что же тогда на каждом углу поминают "Дропшот", который не был реализован? 



> Юкки , что-же не ударили , когда все перечисленые тобой компоненты присутствовали , а беспрецедентно выгодная ситуация повторилась.


- Это когда это она  повторилась?????????

----------


## juky-puky

> Откуда такая уверенность по поводу товарища Сталина.


- Откуда такая неуверенность по поводу товарища Сталина?! 
т.Сталин тэбе такого нэ простит!  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> - Минутку, а что же тогда на каждом углу поминают "Дропшот", который не был реализован?


Потому что это не мифическое *если-бы* , а вполне реальный план нападения , который существовал и постоянно озвучивался , в том числе в СМИ и просто был не осуществлен , по разным причинам , но никак не из-за гуманизма великой заокеанской цивилизации  :Wink: 




> - Это когда это она  повторилась?????????


Ну а чем тебе Вьетнамская война не повторение ситуации ? Штаты погрязли в войне из которой достойно так и не выбрались , в СССР на тот момент все в порядке было и с ядерным потенциалом и с экономикой. При всей схожести , внутриполитическая обстановка в стране ( в США ), была намного тяжелее , чем во время Корейской.

И еще , вы с Вовчеком определитесь в "показаниях" :о) , а то у тебя 300 боеголовок и 2500 носителей к 50 году , у Вовчека к концу 48го все наоборот , неужели за полтора года такой прирост в стаде образовался ?

----------


## juky-puky

> Потому что это не мифическое *если-бы* , а вполне реальный план нападения , который существовал и постоянно озвучивался , в том числе в СМИ и просто был не осуществлен , по разным причинам , но никак не из-за гуманизма великой заокеанской цивилизации


- Дело в том, что в генеральном штабе любой более-менее крупной страны, не говоря уже о сверхдержавах, постоянно находятся в работе и в переработке несколько десятков военных планов-сценариев любого развития событий.
В силу американской болтливости миру стало известно о плане "Дропшот", но о десятках _сов. секретных особой важности_ планах советского генштаба войны против США за все эти годы и десятилетия, мир просто никогда не узнает. 
Но полагать, что планов таких и не было - высшая степень наивности!



> Ну а чем тебе Вьетнамская война не повторение ситуации? Штаты погрязли в войне из которой достойно так и не  выбрались, в СССР на тот момент все в порядке было и с ядерным потенциалом и с экономикой.


Чаво-чаво?! Именно в этом момент тогдашний министр обороны США Роберт Макнамара сказал свою историческую фразу: _"Что с того, что мы сегодня можем уничтожить Советский Союз четырнадцать раз, а он нас - только один раз? Ведь вполне достаточно и одного раза..."_
Что там было у СССР "в порядке с ядерным потенциалом"?  Вот то, что сказал Макнамара: уничтожить США один раз. И в ответ получить удар в 14 раз более сильный, так что трава потом не везде расти будет в следующие 50 лет. 
Какой же идиот способен начать ядерную войну при подобном раскладе??



> При всей схожести , внутриполитическая обстановка в стране ( в США ), была намного тяжелее , чем во время Корейской.


- Ну, да, там были тогда массовые митинги против продолжения войны во Вьетнаме.



> И еще , вы с Вовчеком определитесь в "показаниях" :о) , а то у тебя 300 боеголовок и 2500 носителей к 50 году , у Вовчека к концу 48го все наоборот , неужели за полтора года такой прирост в стаде образовался?


- Покажи мне, где *вовчек* говорит, что у них не было 300 ядерных зарядов в 1950 году? Он говорит о сокращении войск, о том, что пришла в упадок значительная часть самолётного парка. Это говорит о том, прежде всего, что ни к какому серьёзном началу ядерной войны против СССР в то время США не готовились. Но масса стратегических бомбардировщиков у них к этому времени ни на какую переплавку не пошла, хоть и в готовности №1 не находилась.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Вы выхватываете из цепи событий один факт... 
> 
> ...К примеру берлинский кризис в первую очередь ударил в чисто политическом плане по СССР и ускорил создание блока  НАТО.
> А затем появился Варшавский договор.


Уважаемый Вовчек, вы как-нибудь поточнее с фактами.

НАТО - Создан  4 апреля 1949. 
В 1954 СССР предложил присоединиться к НАТО. Предложение  отклонено.
Вступление ФРГ в НАТО - 6 мая 1955.
Варшавский договор  -  подписан  14 мая 1955. 

...К примеру берлинский кризис ... - берлинских кризисов было много - какой конкретно имелся в виду?

Н.

----------


## Nazar

> Но полагать, что планов таких и не было - высшая степень наивности!


Конечно , только вот инициатор этого противостояния , на лицо . И  я назвал бы это принятием мер направленных на источник агрессии :Wink: .
Как же СССР готовился напасть на США ? если по твоим словам у него не было никакой возможности и тем более не было ядерного паритета ?




> Чаво-чаво?! Именно в этом момент тогдашний министр обороны США Роберт Макнамара сказал свою историческую фразу: _"Что с того, что мы сегодня можем уничтожить Советский Союз четырнадцать раз, а он нас - только один раз? Ведь вполне достаточно и одного раза..."_
> Что там было у СССР "в порядке с ядерным потенциалом"?  Вот то, что сказал Макнамара: уничтожить США один раз. И в ответ получить удар в 14 раз более сильный, так что трава потом не везде расти будет в следующие 50 лет. 
> Какой же идиот способен начать ядерную войну при подобном раскладе??
> 
> -


Не надо перевирать слова , фраза Макнамары звучала примерно так 
* "В то время наши стратегические ядерные силы насчитывали приблизительно 5 тыс. боеголовок по сравнению с 300, которые имелись у Советского Союза. Но несмотря на численное преимущество - 17:1, мы не считали, что располагаем способностью нанести успешный "первый удар" по СССР".*
А это имеет совсем другой смысл , тем более слова эти были сказаны до вьетнамской войны . А к концу 60х годов был достигнут примерный паритет в ядерных силах , что вынудило именно США начать переговоры о сокращении ЯО , отказаться от  идей развертывания крупномасштабной общенациональной ПРО и в 72 году подписать Московский договор .
Действительно какой дурак начнет подобную войну , слава богу что подобных дураков не нашлось с обеих сторон.

----------


## juky-puky

> Конечно, только вот инициатор этого противостояния, на лицо.


- Инициатор этого противостояния, разумеется, налицо, с октября 1917 года, с появлением новой общественно-экономической формации под названием _Республика Советов_. 
_"Мы на горе всем буржуям мировой пожар раздуем!"_



> И  я назвал бы это принятием мер направленных на источник агрессии .


- Разумеется, несчастные буржуи, кровопийцы-эксплуататоры, принимали все возможные меры, чтобы сначала попытаться защититься от коммунистической экспансии, а потом извести её вообще с лица планеты.



> Как же СССР готовился напасть на США, если по твоим словам, у него не было никакой возможности и тем более не было ядерного паритета??


- СССР в 1983 году никак не готовился нападать на США. Он действовал в тех регионах мира, в которых мог действовать, пытался влиять на те процессы в мире, на которые мог ещё влиять и эта борьба за влияние осталась основным способом противоборства двух систем. Но никак не прямое военное противостояние, которое с того времени, когда у СССР появилась возможность нанести США неприемлемый ущерб, потеряло смысл для США. Момент 1950 года был для них навсегда упущен. Возобладала доктрина "гарантированного взаимного уничтожения" и это не позволило начаться ракетно-ядерной войне. 



> Не надо перевирать слова , фраза Макнамары звучала примерно так 
> * "В то время наши стратегические ядерные силы насчитывали приблизительно 5 тыс. боеголовок по сравнению с 300, которые имелись у Советского Союза. Но несмотря на численное преимущество - 17:1, мы не считали, что располагаем способностью нанести успешный "первый удар" по СССР".*


- Э, нет:  если ты считаешь, что я перевираю, - давай прямую ссылку, а не "примерно".  Я привёл именно то, что мне запомнилось. 



> А это имеет совсем другой смысл


- *Это имеет абсолютно тот же смысл*. Почему ты этого не понял - странно. Речь идёт о невозможности достижения победы в  ядерной войне и  возможности неприемлемого ущерба для себя в ней. 



> тем более слова эти были сказаны до вьетнамской войны.


- Вообще-то Макнамара много слов сказал и до, и во время, и после вьетнамской войны, за свою очень долгую жизнь.
Robert Strange McNamara 



> А к концу 60х годов был достигнут примерный паритет в ядерных силах , что вынудило именно США начать переговоры о сокращении ЯО , отказаться от  идей развертывания крупномасштабной общенациональной ПРО и в 72 году подписать Московский договор.


- Да-да. 



> Действительно какой дурак начнет подобную войну , слава богу что подобных дураков не нашлось с обеих сторон.


- Во время Карибского кризиса Никита был готов начать.

----------


## Вовчек

В апреле 1948г конгресс США принял план Маршала по оказанию экономической помощи странам Восточной Европы включая СССР. 
Но были условия касающиеся  европейских стран не полная национализация промышленности, свобода частному предпринимательству.
Но СССР отказался участвовать в этом плане, под его давлением отказались и страны "народной " демократии. В последствии создали СЭВ.
Германия в тот период стала полем противостояния. 
В советском секторе шла полным ходом большевитизация, в западном секторе в июне 1948г  прошла денежная реформа(в рамках решения Лондонской конференции о поттягивании экономики в западной зоне ответственности к европейскому уровню). Буквально через два дня после этого решения советская военная администрация провела свою денежную реформу и распростронила восточную марку на весь  Берлин. В тоже время советские войска перекрыли все пути сообщения ведущие в Берлин. Установив блакаду Западного  Берлина. С целью взять Западный сектор под свой контроль. Воздушный мост который организовали американцы по оказанию помощи Западному Берлину продержался 11 месяцев. 12.05.49г блокада была снята.
Но для СССР эффект был обратным: Всколыхнулись антисоветские настроения в Европе. И блокада сплотила союзников.
Некоторые компартии осудили СССР. Поддержки СССР лишился даже у немецких комунистов.
Запад на военный конфликт не пошел. Но психологическая атмосфера вызванная блокадой послужила созданию западного альянса против СССР.
Экономический союз созданный в рамках плана Маршала перерос быстро из-за вышеописанных действий Советского руководства в политический и военный союз.
4. апреля 1949г. США, Канада и западноевропейские страны подписали Атлантический пакт.
Естественно, когда создан политический и военный союз одной стороны, то создание подобного союза другой стороны было лишь делом времени. Подготовка к созданию Варшавского Договора началась уже в 1949г. 
В мае 1949г принята конституция ФРГ,в ответ в октябре 1949г создается ГДР.

----------


## FLOGGER

Никакую войну Хрущев начинать не собирался, с него, я думаю, как и со всех советских людей, хватило и одной войны.

----------


## Nazar

> - Инициатор этого противостояния, разумеется, налицо, с октября 1917 года, с появлением новой общественно-экономической формации под названием _Республика Советов_. 
> _"Мы на горе всем буржуям мировой пожар раздуем!"_


Юкки , расскажи неучам , каким образом СССР начиная с 1917 года угрожало существованию США , находящемуся на другом конце земного шара , именно в военном аспекте , а не в возможности мифического установления вселенского коммунизма .
Какой мировой пожар , раздул СССР ? И какое соотношение проявлений прямых военных агрессий , направленых на суверенные гос-ва , существует между СССР ( Россией ) и США ?



> - *Это имеет абсолютно тот же смысл*. Почему ты этого не понял - странно. Речь идёт о невозможности достижения победы в  ядерной войне и  возможности неприемлемого ущерба для себя в ней.


Что-же тогда ты не упомянул о невозможности хоть сколько удовлитворительного результата для США ?




> - Вообще-то Макнамара много слов сказал и до, и во время, и после вьетнамской войны, за свою очень долгую жизнь.
> Robert Strange McNamara


Какое это имеет отношение к разговору?

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки , расскажи неучам , каким образом СССР начиная с 1917 года угрожало существованию США , находящемуся на другом конце земного шара , именно в военном аспекте , а не в возможности мифического установления вселенского коммунизма.


- Возможность установления вселенского коммунизма была признана в СССР мифической только с распадом СССР, да и сегодня ещё не всеми. В 40-х и 50-х её не считали мифической даже на Западе. Поэтому готовы были искоренять мировую систему социализма во главе с СССР даже вооружённым путём, даже посредством ядерной войны, даже учитывая возможность колоссальных жертв в самих США.  Именно так было.



> Какой мировой пожар, раздул СССР ?


- Вторую Мировую войну, в частности. 



> И какое соотношение проявлений прямых военных агрессий , направленых на суверенные гос-ва, существует между СССР ( Россией ) и США?


- СССР не совершал ни одной военной агрессии. Жаль, что тебе не довелось изучать "научный коммунизм", ты просто не знаешь, что относится к справедливым войнам. Все войны которые вёл СССР, были справедливыми, ибо вели к установлению самого справедливого общественного строя в странах, с которыми воевал СССР и к победе мировой революции.
И США также не совершали ни одной военной агрессии. Они либо препятствовали распространению коммунистического влияния в мире, либо боролись со странами, поддерживающими террор.



> Что-же тогда ты не упомянул о невозможности хоть сколько удовлитворительного результата для США ?


- Удовлетворительный результат для США был возможен только в период, к которому они пытались приурочить план "Дропшот". Ни до, ни после это было уже невозможно.



> Какое это имеет отношение к разговору?


- Макнамара - самое прямое. Он продекларировал в двух фразах, что война между СССР и США возможна только холодная. И ни в коем случае не горячая.

----------


## Nazar

> - Возможность установления вселенского коммунизма....


Ты так и не ответил на мой вопрос , в чем выражалась , прямая военная угроза США со стороны СССР ?



> Вторую Мировую войну, в частности


А почему допустим , не Англия , или США ,  или как модно :Tongue:   - евреи . Я  так понял в 1939 году , Сталин вынудил Гитлера напасть на Польшу и начать войну с Англией , или ты мне сейчас будешь говорить , что вот если-бы Сталин подписал тройственный союз , то Германия бы не посмела . Это из области фантастики , а не факты .
У тебя папа воевал ? Я  хотел бы посмотреть на его реакцию , на твои слова , что дескать ты папа , как солдат Советской армии и гражданин СССР , являешся одним из инициаторов WW2 .



> Все войны которые вёл СССР


А какие войны вел СССР ? не поддерживал тот или иной режим , а именно вел боевые действия ?

----------


## Холостяк

> - Попробуем представить себе, что к 1950 году, к моменту начала войны в Корее, 300 ядерных боеприпасов было не у США, а у Советского Союза, 2500 дальних бомбардировщиков было не у США, а у СССР и экономическая мощь США 1950 года была бы не у США, а у СССР?
> Гарри Трумэн хоть и колебался - а не ударить ли по СССР? - Но так и не решился, отсоветовали ему.
> А теперь, господа, скажите откровенно, сколько минут колебался бы Сталин, прежде чем отдать приказ в столь *беспрецедентно выгодной* в военном отношении ситуации врезать по Америке?


А попробуем не представлять!
К 50-му США первая заимела ядерное оружие, имела его в большом количестве, *первая не задумываясь его применила по мирным городам*... И выдумывать "чтобы да кабы" сделал Сталин - просто не фиг!!! США уже все сделала! И не сомневалась бы применить ядерное оружие по СССР, если б Сталин засомневался применить его в ответ...

----------


## Холостяк

> Для Холостяка:
> Вы как Замполит читаете здесь политинформации. 
> Давайте аргументированно разговаривать на фактах и цифрах.
> Вы готовы в такой плоскости разговаривать?
> Взять например период с1945 по 90г для начала. 
> Кстати прочитайте на досуге Фостера в оригинале.


Что, не любите замполитов? Хе-хе-хе!!!

О каких плоскостях Вы говорите? Если США начинает войну из-за "кучки" химоружия в Ираке, то почему бы России не обеспокоится относительно реальной кучи ядерного оружия США??? Разъясните "добрые" намеренья ядерного потенциала США? Он что особенный такой "мирный"??? Объясните добрые намеренья США с ядерной бомбой "в руках"...
А по периоду от 45 года сами про себя дискутируйте...

На Вашу рекомендацию по прочитке в оригинале Фостера, могу посоветовать почитать в оригинале Ленина и тоже на досуге...

----------


## Холостяк

> - Инициатор этого противостояния, разумеется, налицо, с октября 1917 года, с появлением новой общественно-экономической формации под названием _Республика Советов_. 
> _"Мы на горе всем буржуям мировой пожар раздуем!"_
> 
> - Разумеется, несчастные буржуи, кровопийцы-эксплуататоры, принимали все возможные меры, чтобы сначала попытаться защититься от коммунистической экспансии, а потом извести её вообще с лица планеты.
> 
> ......
> - Во время Карибского кризиса Никита был готов начать.


Ну-ну!!!
Точно! Несчастные буржуины начали принимать меры защиты и первое что сделали так организовали ИНТЕРВЕНЦИЮ!!!!

А Кенеди не был готов начать?

----------


## Холостяк

> В апреле 1948г конгресс США принял план Маршала по оказанию экономической помощи странам Восточной Европы включая СССР. 
> 
> .....Но СССР отказался участвовать в этом плане, под его давлением отказались и страны "народной " демократии. В последствии создали СЭВ.
> Германия в тот период стала полем противостояния. 
> ......
> 4. апреля 1949г. США, Канада и западноевропейские страны подписали Атлантический пакт.
> ......Подготовка к созданию Варшавского Договора началась уже в 1949г. 
> .....В мае 1949г принята конституция ФРГ,в ответ в октябре 1949г создается ГДР.


В годы 2ой мировой войны сложилась антигитлеровская коалиция, основные страны участники : Россия , Великобритания, США. Но уже в 1947г. они переходят от сотрудничества к противостоянию, жертвой которой оказалась Европа. Еще на исходе Мировой войны Запад давал понять что не будет возражать против установления влияния СССР на Восточную Европу. Об этом и договорилась Тройка... Запад их зона окупации, восток - Советам... Но когда СССР начал реализовывать эту идею Запад забил тревогу. Первым кто указал на угрозы был Черчилль. 5 марта в г. Фултоне он произнес свою речь, в кот призвал США использовать всю возможную мощь для противостояния тирании Востока СССР ( начало «железного занавеса»). Эта речь Черчилля и продолжение укрепления позиций СССР положили начало «холодной войне». Начинается консолидация блоков. Ядро одной из них НАТО составляло США - 4 апреля 44г. Сюда также вошли Канада и 10 государств. США обязалось гарантировать мировую безопасность и порядок. А страны Запада должны были предоставить свою территорию для организации военных баз и размещения американского ядерного оружия.... США создали над Европой «ядерный зонт». Допуск на территорию Европы был дан США в благодарность за оказанную экономическую помощь пострадавшим странам и этой помощью был план Маршала.... И что за бред: план маршала не включал помощь "и СССР" как вы обманываете читателей. 
5 июня 47г. – маршал произнес речь в Гарвардском университете о своем плане помощи, конгресс США его принял. Этот план начал реализовываться 3 июля 48г США попыталась воздействовать и экономическими методами помимо военных, она оказывала экономическую помощь странам в правительство которых не входили коммунисты. В общей сложности США оказывало помощь 18 государствам, включая Турцию.

В изложении Вами фактов и событий, в Ваших постах, четко прослеживается как практически всем событиям агрессивности, ненависти, милитаризма со стороны США - Советский Союз был вынужден отвечать и защищаться... Так кто тут самый западло?

----------


## Вовчек

Вы читайте внимательно мои посты. 
Я не выступаю защитником США или СССР.
И говорю еще раз, что действия обеих сторон, привели к  тому, что холодная война стала для всего мира реальностью. Оба государства несут за это ответственность. И каждая из сторон объявляла свои действия именно оборонительными, по отношению к действиям противоположной стороны.

1.В 1944г был принят план Рузвельта-Уайта, первым шагом на пути его реализации стало учереждение летом 1944г МВФ и МБРР в Вашингтоне.
Советская сторона за поддержку плана Рузвельта-Уайта потребовала серьезной финансовой помощи, гарантий невмешательства финансовых институтов во внутренние дела СССР дела, и максимального влияния Москвы в МВФ и МБРР, причем непропорционально своему финансовому вкладу.
Москва подписала соглашения, когда были согласованы вопросы предоставления ей серьезной финансовой помощи.
Следущим шагом стали договоренности на конференциях в Думбартон-Окее и Ялте
создания ООН и о Германии. Германия должна была остаться единой и быть нейтральной.
С началом 1945г между СССР и США недоверие стало усиливаться.
В октябре 1945г Сталин намекнул американцам что он выбирает курс на изоляцию. 
После войны СССР и в Германии и в других Восточных странах начал активно строить социализм. Именно Восточная Европа стала камнем приткновения для США и СССР Причем политика СССР резко в этот период изменилась. Ориентация
на  леворадикальное крыло в компартиях и отказ от эволюционного национального пути к социализму. Создание в этих странах советской модели и достижение абсолютного контроля за политикой коммунистов в Восточной Европе. Москва активно боролась со сторонниками эволюционного национального пути к социализму. Именно этот курс под жестким контролем Маленкова и Жданова был принят на совещании руководства ряда компартий.  
С приходом новой администрации в Белый дом, с антикоммунистическими взглядами ситуация стала менятся.Не последнюю роль в смене курса по отношению к СССР сыграли вышеописанные события в Восточной Европе. Но даже в этих условиях от финансовой помощи СССР, Трумэн не отказался. Хотя она и была значительно урезана.
И как раз  план Маршала подразумевал в том числе оказание помощи СССР. Молотов при обсуждении в Париже плана Маршала как раз и касался этого вопроса. Но в плане Маршала были условия на которые СССР пойти не мог.
2.Передача США печатных станков для изготовления немецких марок Советским представителям в сочетании с экономическими методами хозяйствования привело к инфляции и экономическому кризису, в том числе и западном секторе Берлина. Такое положение вызывало непонимание даже у немецких коммунистов. Это стало предвесником  Берлинского кризиса.
Именно Берлинский кризис является индикатором взаимотношений двух стран. Понять друг друга и найти почву для понимания не хотели.

По разведывательной деятельности.
После войны авторитет СССР был высок. Активизировались и компартии. У людей были нескрываемые симпатии к СССР. В этих условиях была очень благоприятная почва для усиления разведывательной дейтельности, укреплению и расширению агентурной сети. Чем Москва и воспользовалась. Активность была очень высокой.
Американцы не имея таких возможностей в СССР и сделали ставку на превосходство в научно- техническом потенциале. Шары , самолеты разведчики и т.д. 
Обе стороны четко выполняли два правила.
1. В мирное время усиливай разведывательную деятельность
2. Используй все недостатки противника при осуществлении разведывательной деятельности.
СССР до 60года не имел средств чтобы сбивать U-2. Американцы этим пользовались.
Советский Союз  в начале 70 имея мна вооружении МиГ-25Р,активно использовал его для осуществления разведывательной деятельности.
Помогал Египту готовить очередную войну. И летали там МиГ-25Р над Израйлем. Сбить то их не могли.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ты так и не ответил на мой вопрос , в чем выражалась , прямая военная угроза США со стороны СССР?


- Она не была прямой! Для прямой не хватало сил и средств, даже при помощи и поддержке Китая (до тех пор, пока с ним были хорошие отношения).  Угроза для США и стран Западной Европы была опосредованной - посредством подрывной деятельности в этих странах и странах-союзниках.  Деятельность по смене там существующего государственного и общественно-политического строя путём революций, т.е. силового захвата власти.
Проводниками этого влияния Москвы был до войны Коминтерн, агентами - все члены коммунистических партий капиталистических стран, после войны ряд других организаций по руководством соотв. отдела ЦК КПСС.



> А почему допустим , не Англия , или США ,  или как модно   - евреи.


- Не понял эту фразу, расшифруй?



> Я  так понял в 1939 году, Сталин вынудил Гитлера напасть на Польшу и начать войну с Англией, или ты мне сейчас будешь  говорить, что вот если-бы Сталин подписал тройственный союз, то Германия бы не посмела . Это из области фантастики , а не факты.


- Ты же не хочешь, чтобы я тебе книжки Виктора Суворова пересказывал, как интеллигентный человек, ты их наизусть знать должен... :Wink: 



> У тебя папа воевал?


- Конечно.  Шофёром, рядовым.



> Я  хотел бы посмотреть на его реакцию , на твои слова, что дескать ты папа, как солдат Советской армии и гражданин СССР , являешься одним из инициаторов WW2.


- Для чего этот нелепый бред ты печатаешь?  Неужели в здравом уме кто-то думает сегодня, что т.Сталин советовался с 160 миллионным советским народом по поводу судеб мировой революции? Что он референдумы проводил, плебесциты всесоюзные?! 
Выступает этак Сталин по всесоюзному радио в начале августа 1939 года и говорит:
"Братья и сестры! Мы вот тут на Политбюро ВКП(б) посоветовались, а теперь решили посоветоваться с вами, дорогие соотечественники: известны слова Энгельса, что война - повиальная бабка истории, вот мы и хотим, чтобы приблизить продвижение мировой революции заключить договор о дружбе сотрудничестве и взаимной помощи с геноссе Гитлером, это развяжет ему руки, он нападёт на Польшу и сразу окажется агрессором, а мы скажем что не готовы и начнём войну на пару недель позже! А в это время Англия и Франция уже объявят геноссе Гитлеру войну! А нас они будут умолять выступить на их стороне, и мы начнём постепенно спасать от Гитлера близлежащие территории! А потом, когда Гитлер увязнет в тяжёлой, долгой  и кровопролитной войне в Европе с Англией и Францией, мы ударим ему в спину и Европу спасём! За что благодарные европейцы тут же установят у себя власть рабочих и крестьян! А всех их буржуев мы отправим в Магадан! 
Как вам такой план, граждане СССР? Завтра, пожалуйста, все к избирательным урнам и голосуем - за, против, воздержавшиеся! Избирком, во главе с т.Берия Л.П., послезавтра подсчитает ваше свободное волеизъявление, товарищи. 
Спасибо за внимание!"

Ты полагаешь, что именно так т.Сталин в 1939 году должен был посоветоваться с моим папой и моей мамой, и с твоими дедушками и бабушками? 
Несерьёзный ты парень, Володя...



> А какие войны вел СССР? не поддерживал тот или иной режим , а именно вел боевые действия?


- Исключительно освободительные! Правда, не всегда успешно. Хотел Финляндию освободить от буржуев - фины не дались. Хотел Афганистан освободить от местных помещиков - не получилось. Но это мелкие неудчи на фоне победоносного шествия марксизма-ленинизма по планете в ХХ-м веке...

----------


## Nazar

> - Она не была прямой!


Именно об этом я и говорю , что со стороны США , начиная с 45года , эта агрессия была именно прямой.



> - Не понял эту фразу, расшифруй?
> 
> -


А что именно расшифровывать . Ты обвиняешь СССР в разжигании WW2 ,  оставив в стороне политику Черчиля . Лично мне это не понятно .
Ты уж мне то-же расшифруй свою гипотезу.



> - Ты же не хочешь, чтобы я тебе книжки Виктора Суворова пересказывал, как интеллигентный человек, ты их наизусть знать должен...
> 
> -


Вот теперь я начинаю понимать источник твоих "обширных" знаний и убеждений . Ну-ну. :Wink:

----------


## ulmari

> Американцы не имея таких возможностей в СССР и сделали ставку на превосходство в научно- техническом потенциале. Шары , самолеты разведчики и т.д.


к вопросу о разведчиках есть такая цитата:



> Самой обнадеживающей новостью за последнее десятилетие является то, что нам целых четыре жизненно важных года успешно удавалось проводить над Советским Союзом воздушную фоторазведку. Кроме всего прочего, это означает, что у нас теперь имеются точные карты для нанесения ответного удара. СССР не нужно досылать самолеты-шпионы на территорию США для получения подобной информации, потому что прекрасные крупномасштабные карты с ясным указанием наших военных объектов и промышленных комплексов можно бесплатно получить, к примеру, от компании "Стандард Ойл". Карты еще лучшего качества советское посольство может совсем недорого заказать у нашей службы береговой и геодезической разведки. Советские агенты беспрепятственно перемещаются по стране, многие из них наслаждаются личной неприкосновенностью и полной свободой передвижения, обеспеченной паспортом ООН. Если красному шпиону требовались цветные воздушные снимки базы ВВС чуть южнее Канзас-сити - в самом центре Америки, - то до недавнего времени он мог нанять пилота и самолет в аэропорту Канзас-сити долларов за двадцать пять в час и щелкать камерой сколько душе угодно без риска угодить на виселицу или попасть под расстрел, чем рисковал за нас Френсис Пауэрс. И если мистер Эйзенхауэр не смог, использовав все возможные средства военной разведки, раздобыть ту информацию, которую СССР столь легко и дешево получил на нашей территории, то он в таком случае пренебрегал своими обязанностями.

----------


## Nazar

> к вопросу о разведчиках есть такая цитата:


А из какой мурзилки эта цитатка ? Особенно понравилось про полеты над базами ВВС . Насмешили , спасибо.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Именно об этом я и говорю , что со стороны США , начиная с 45года , эта агрессия была именно прямой.


По крайней мере пилоты ВВС и ВМФ СССР не сбивали пассажирские самолеты США, не сбивали американцев, патрулирцющих вдоль своих границ. :Cool:

----------


## ulmari

> А из какой мурзилки эта цитатка ?


не из мурзилки, а из очерка 60-года

----------


## Snake

> к вопросу о разведчиках есть такая цитата:


Про полеты над базами ВВС - ваш очерк жжет  :Smile: 
А можно оригинал сего очерка посмотреть?

----------


## FLOGGER

> После войны авторитет СССР был высок.


Это несомненно так.



> У людей были нескрываемые симпатии к СССР.


И это верно.



> В этих условиях была очень благоприятная почва для усиления разведывательной дейтельности, укреплению и расширению агентурной сети. Чем Москва и воспользовалась.


И это верно. Но, хочется узнать: а что, США свернули свою разведдеятельность по отношению к СССР?



> Активность была очень высокой.


Только у СССР?



> Американцы не имея таких возможностей в СССР и сделали ставку на превосходство в научно- техническом потенциале. Шары , самолеты разведчики и т.д.


Каких возможностей амеры не имели? И вообще, что ты хотел сказать этой туманной фразой?



> СССР до 60года не имел средств чтобы сбивать U-2. Американцы этим пользовались.


Пока не обосрались.



> ]Советский Союз  в начале 70 имея мна вооружении МиГ-25Р,активно использовал его для осуществления разведывательной деятельности.


Какой? Где, кроме как несколько раз над Израилем, летали МИГ-25-е? Где они использовались "активно"? В какой разведдеятельности? 



> Помогал Египту готовить очередную войну.


А Штаты никому никогда не помогали? Ты про Вьетнам не забыл ли часом?



> И летали там МиГ-25Р над Израйлем. Сбить то их не могли.


И слава богу.

----------


## FLOGGER

> к вопросу о разведчиках есть такая цитата:


Цитатка, несомненно, интересная. Где ты её откопал? Поделись "родником". Не из амерских агиток? Бедные простодушные, наивные и доверчивые американцы! Даже не верится, что это эти самые простодушные и доверчивые посадили на электрический стул супругов Розенберг! Просто умилительная картина предстаёт перед глазами: вконец охамевшие "красные шпионы", раскатывающие беспрепятственно по Штатам и фотографирющие за 25$ секретные базы! А ФБР, случайно, не охраняло "красных шпионов"? Совсем не то, что Пауэрс! Тот-то, бедняга, трудился, а эти "на халяву"!Только вот кто же его (Пауэрса) послал "под расстрел"? Освежи память, плз. И заодно напомни, сколько лет они летали над нами безнаказанно?

----------


## ulmari

> Про полеты над базами ВВС - ваш очерк жжет


у вас есть обратная инфа?
а по остальным пунктам возражений, как я понял, нет?

----------


## ulmari

> Цитатка, несомненно, интересная. Где ты её откопал? Поделись "родником". Не из амерских агиток?


не, ну у вас сразу эмоции пошли.
я понимаю это, но цитатка была приведена для сравнения уровней секретности обоих стран.
то что разница была огромная - оспорите?

----------


## Nazar

Устраивание "дней открытых дверей" , экскурсий на базы ВМФ и ВВС носит показушный характер , дабы налогоплатильщик мог удостовериться на что тратяться его деньги , это очень модно в этой стране . 
Организуйте мне за 25$ фотосъемку на авиабазе Ленгли или в Эдварде , а еще лучше в Киртланде , что в  Альбукерке. Про "Зону 51" ( полигон Неллис ) что-нибудь слышали ? Ее существование , правительство только в 90х годах признало ( ну это так , историческая справка ) , и я с удовольствием поверю в Вашу версию , основаную на очерке из мурзилки 60го года издания. :Tongue:

----------


## FLOGGER

> не, ну у вас сразу эмоции пошли.
> я понимаю это, но цитатка была приведена для сравнения уровней секретности обоих стран.
> то что разница была огромная - оспорите?


А при чём здесь эмоции? Просто  здоровое любопытство. А какая связь между секретностью и холдной войной? Что ты хочешь этим сказать-то? И зачем оспоривать какую-то разницу, что это даёт по сути? То, что они публиковали картинки своих будущих самолей-это уже давно известно. Но какое это имеет отношение к мифическим и не мифическим "красным шпионам"? И к холодной войне заодно? И, потом, я не уверен в истинности этой цитатки, в том, что так на самом деле и было. Короче, считаю, что цитатка ничего не доказывает  и не является существенной. Кстати, всю эту тему считаю совершенно пустой и бессмысленной. Рассматривать любое возражение Штатам как проявление "холодной войны"-глупость очевидная. А уж трогать времена существования СССР и противостояния Штатам-это вообще отдельная тема, и не фиг её сюда совать.







.

----------


## Nazar

2 Юкки 
Так кто кого во враги зачисляет и современные конфликты провацирует ?
http://kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=850125



> Россия и Китай официально объявлены источниками внешней угрозы для США -- наряду с "Аль-Каидой", Ираком и Ираном. Это произошло вчера на ежегодных слушаниях по проблемам безопасности, в основу которых лег доклад директора Национальной разведки США Майкла Макконнелла.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Россия и Китай официально объявлены источниками внешней угрозы для США -- наряду с "Аль-Каидой", Ираком и Ираном. Это произошло вчера на ежегодных слушаниях по проблемам безопасности, в основу которых лег доклад директора Национальной разведки США Майкла Макконнелла.


Это наглость конечно. Любая страна на которую нельзя надавить и у которой есть хоть какие-то свои интересы представляет угрозу для США. Просто поделили всех на своих сателитов и остальных. Скоро Францию и Германию в список включат. А вот то, что ставят в один ряд с Аль-Каедой  это хамство. При нынешней интеграции экономик России, США, Китая это полная бессмыслица.

----------


## juky-puky

> 2 Юкки 
> Так кто кого во враги зачисляет и современные конфликты провацирует ?


- Неужто тебе неизвестно, кто все последние годы на всех форумах называл и называет своим врагом №1 США?
 Граждане России. 
Что же ты удивляешься, если в конце концов и США тоже назвали в числе своих врагов и Россию?!

----------


## Nazar

> - Неужто тебе неизвестно, кто все последние годы на всех форумах называл и называет своим врагом №1 США?
>  Граждане России. 
> Что же ты удивляешься, если в конце концов и США тоже назвали в числе своих врагов и Россию?!


Ой , Михаил , вот только не надо нести чушь и пытаться все в очередной раз свалить на Россию . Прочитай что МэдКат выше написал , абсолютно верная точка зрения , просто очень не наривиться "великой заокеанской державе" , когда в мире происходит что-то не по их "великому" замыслу , вот и бесятся убогие , а тебе с позиции нынешней родины ( с маленькой буквы ) в очередной раз удобно это говорить , вспоминая форумы , мнение граждан России и так далее .

----------


## juky-puky

> Ой , Михаил , вот только не надо нести чушь и пытаться все в очередной раз свалить на Россию.


- "Россия" - это очень широкое понятие! Я говорю о пропагандистской политике существующих российских властей, которым чрезвычайно нужен "страшный внешний враг" как молниеотвод, куда бы канализировались страх и ненависть народа, сплачивая его таким образом вокруг "трона" в лице ВВП и его камарильи. 



> Прочитай что МэдКат выше написал , абсолютно верная точка зрения , просто очень не нравиться "великой заокеанской державе" , когда в мире происходит что-то не по их "великому" замыслу , вот и бесятся убогие


- Россия может мешать США по мелочам, например, негласными поставками оружия через Сирию и Иран моджахедам Ирака. Но ни о каком серьёзном противостоянии США со стороны России сейчас просто речи быть не может. В большинстве своём  это противостояние виртуальное, на уровне пропагандистской болтовни, причём для внутреннего потребления - *будут бояться внешнего врага - всё простят кремлёвским властям*.



> ...а тебе с позиции нынешней родины (с маленькой буквы ) в очередной раз удобно это говорить


- Ты глубоко ошибаешься, если полагаешь, что я здесь озвучиваю позицию министерства иностранных дел Израиля.   :Smile:   Дело в том, что *по огромной массе вопросов я с позицией израильского МИДа (и израильского правительства вообще) категорически не согласен!  И сделал бы совершенно по-другому!*  :Mad: 
Поэтому я говорю исключительно от собственного лица. 



> ... вспоминая форумы, мнение граждан России и так далее.


- Да ты можешь прекрасно сам почитать темы с ведущих военных и авиационных российских форумов - они просто кипят  от американофобии! 
Но зайди на израильский военный сайт на русском:
http://www.waronline.org/forum/
Ты никогда не найдёшь там такого количества дурной русофобии...
Я тебе открою страшную тайну: дикая американофобия, нагнетаемая в России, совершенно не симметрична отношению к России граждан США.  И я тебе даже скажу почему: в основе любой фобии - лежит страх.  Так вот, "пиндосы" проклятые совсем не ссут российского "могущества" и российской угрозы своему существованию или даже способности России как-то реально повлиять на их жизнь. Потому у них сегодня русофобии в массовом общественном сознании практически нет... 
Я понимаю, что тебя этот факт разочарует, но что делать?..  :Smile:

----------


## Mad_cat

> - "Россия" - это очень широкое понятие! Я говорю о пропагандистской политике существующих российских властей, которым чрезвычайно нужен "страшный внешний враг" как молниеотвод, куда бы канализировались страх и ненависть народа, сплачивая его таким образом вокруг "трона" в лице ВВП и его камарильи.


Не такое уж широкое, или мы говорим о российской власти или о российском народе. А по поводу неприязни россиян камериканцам скажу так: Вы спросите рядового жителя Рязанской или Тверской областей кого он больше не любит американца или москвича? Интересно, что он Вам ответит :Tongue:  А по поводу политики властьпридержащих - государству всегда нужна какая-то идея на почве которой власть может реализовывать свои планы. И внешний противник как нельзя лучше подходит на роль такой национальной идеи. В США на в роли пугала выступает Китай(в меньшей степени) и арабский экстремизм. В России - международный(читай чеченский) терроризм и США. По большей части в этом заслуга самих штатов, но, кроме того ни для кого ни секрет, что не зависимо от политического режима Россия и США геополитические соперники. В илу сложившихся экономико - географических и исторических факторов практически любая активность США затрагивает интересы России и наоборот.




> - Россия может мешать США по мелочам, например, негласными поставками оружия через Сирию и Иран моджахедам Ирака. Но ни о каком серьёзном противостоянии США со стороны России сейчас просто речи быть не может.


С другой стороны тоже самое делал СССР. Как я уже писал при нынешней степени интеграции экономик России, США, Европы любые активные действия направленные против геополитического соперника приведут к негативным последсвиям для всех.  Поэтому без ОЧЕНЬ веских причин никто старается общий сук не рубить.

----------


## juky-puky

> ... но, кроме того ни для кого ни секрет, что не зависимо от политического режима Россия и США геополитические соперники. В cилу сложившихся экономико - географических и исторических факторов практически любая активность США затрагивает интересы России и наоборот.


- Серьёзно?! Поподробнее, пожалуйста, про _нынешнее_ "геополитическое соперничество" России и США (дугинскую чушь не предлагать)?



> С другой стороны тоже самое делал СССР. Как я уже писал при нынешней степени интеграции экономик России, США, Европы


- ???? И каким же это образом Россия интегрирована в экономику Европы (не говоря уже о США)?! Продаёт нефть и газ - и всё.  Не станет продавать ("из прынцыпа", или завтра незалежники перекроют все магистрали) - Европа станет закупать энергоносители в других местах, только и всего.
 Ни о какой серьёзной интеграции России в экономику Европы (не говоря о США) "и лапоть не звенит"...

----------


## Nazar

> - Серьёзно?! Поподробнее, пожалуйста, про _нынешнее_ "геополитическое соперничество" России и США (дугинскую чушь не предлагать)?


Да хотя-бы Арктический вопрос.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да хотя-бы Арктический вопрос.


- Есть какие-то нормы международного права, в свете договорённостей, подписаных, в том числе, и Россией. Если Россия пожелает в одностороннем порядке выйти из этих договорённостей - вот тогда уже начнётся действительно вариант холодной войны, где иногда над океаном вдруг начинают пропадать самолёты, а в океанах по неизвестным причинам терпеть бедствие и тонуть подводные лодки, и т.д...
Будет ли в результате России от этого польза и удовольствие - ХЗ...  :Cool: 
Но для этого надо для начала избрать Президентом России бацька Лукашенку. Тогда, мабуть, даже и горячая ракетно-ядерная война станет возможной...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> -Если Россия пожелает в одностороннем порядке выйти из этих договорённостей - вот тогда уже начнётся действительно вариант холодной войны,


В последнее время , выход из договоров в одностороннем порядке , или игнорирование их подписания , является пререготивой и визитной карточкой именно США :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> - Но для этого надо для начала избрать Президентом России бацька Лукашенку. Тогда, мабуть, даже и горячая ракетно-ядерная война станет возможной...


Кстати... Жисть обычного человека в Беларуси значительно лучше чем в той же Украине или Грузии, гдэ помощь в руководстве страной советами и деньгами из Амэрики аж прет.... Даже некоторые вопросы борьбы с коррупцией, которая в России видна "не вооруженным" глазом, в Беларуси решаются более успешно. Вот поговоришь с простым человеком из Беларуси, благо есть такая возможность, и действительно есть с чем сравнивать. Тем более всякого рода пропагандистские обвинения в адрес батьки Лукаша реально понимаешь как обычное ВРАНЬЕ. Есть конечно нюансы, есть трудности... Но Лука действительно крутит гайки не народу, а всяким уродам-аферистам которые и визжат... 
А в таком раскладе если президент за народ, то и ядерными мускулами не грех в свою защиту поиграть.
Так что если Лукашенко и вышел на выборы президента России, то лекторат у него был бы не малый.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кстати если президент за народ, то и ядерными мускулами не грех в свою защиту поиграть.
> .


Это как? Просто по3,14здеть или на кого-нибудь бомбы бросить? Не знаю, что у тебя с мускулами, но с головой точно плохо.

----------


## Nazar

> Это как? Просто по3,14здеть или на кого-нибудь бомбы бросить? Не знаю, что у тебя с мускулами, но с головой точно плохо.


Не надо строить из себя непонятливого человека  :Wink:  Ядерное оружие есть фактор , сдерживающий аргессию , и напоминать об этом ( по ситуации ) , еще никому не вредило. Здесь тот-же случай и именно это я надеюсь , Холостяк имел ввиду.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Вернемся к началу -
запустил тему человек, работавший в разведке,т.е. профессионал в психологической войне. Он это и не скрывает.
Само название - уже прием войны .

 "Готова ли к новой..." - и многие обманулись, решили, что старая уже закончена. А "новая" - это когда еще будет.

А война на уничтожение как шла, так и идет.
Началась против СССР, продолжается - против России. На уничтожение. И пока от России хоть что-то остается - конца войне не будет. 
Не обманывайтесь.

 Но война особого вида - никаких вторжений, никаких бомбо-ракетных ударов, даже стрельбы с сопредельной стороны нет. А Россия потеряла 15 миллионов человек.  Это растянулось на 15 лет, и произошло как-бы из-за естественных причин. Мы и не заметили. И сейчас не замечаем. И до сих пор не хотим (не можем?) понять - насколько это эффективно - психологическая война. 
"Разруха - в головах" - говорил профессор в "Собачьем сердце"(персонаж вымышленный, но участник психологической войны вполне реальный). Очень точно и верно.

Советую посмотреть сайт  С.Г. Кара-Мурзы http://www.kara-murza.ru/index.htm - исключительная вещь - о нас и для нас.

Книги Сергея Кара-Мурзы - http://www.kara-murza.ru/Books.htm

Конкретно по психологической войне - http://www.kara-murza.ru/books/manip...ul_content.htm

Только не путайте с однофамильцем-"демократом". Не все Кара-Мурзы одинаково полезны.

Н.

----------


## Nazar

> Вернемся к началу -
> запустил тему человек, работавший в разведке,т.е. профессионал в психологической войне. Он это и не скрывает.


Вы двухгодичную срочную службу в армии считаете показателем профессиональности разведчика и специалиста по психологической войне  :Biggrin: 
Я например то-же одно время работал слесарем-механником в группе Авиационного Вооружения ( АВ ) на Су-24М/МР  в разведполку МА СФ,  потом проходил обучение в морском училище , по специальности РЭБ и РЭР , но не считаю себя человеком относящимся к разведке и тем более к профессионалам .
А два года срочной , пусть и в разведке ГРУ ,можно за баранкой или на кухне отсидеть . Так что это не показатель , как и способность создавать провакационные темы .

----------


## juky-puky

> Но война особого вида - никаких вторжений, никаких бомбо-ракетных ударов, даже стрельбы с сопредельной стороны нет. А Россия потеряла 15 миллионов человек.  Это растянулось на 15 лет, и произошло как-бы из-за естественных причин. Мы и не заметили. И сейчас не замечаем. И до сих пор не хотим (не можем?) понять - насколько это эффективно - психологическая война. 
> "Разруха - в головах" - говорил профессор в "Собачьем сердце"(персонаж вымышленный, но участник психологической войны вполне реальный). Очень точно и верно.


- И при этом голова одного приморского лепилы от разрухи пострадала окончательно и необратимо, "Церебролизин" уже колоть бесполезно...  :Frown:

----------


## Mad_cat

> - Серьёзно?! Поподробнее, пожалуйста, про нынешнее "геополитическое соперничество" России и США (дугинскую чушь не предлагать)?


Да пожалуйста! Каспийская нефть, Югославия(то что от нее осталось), арктический шельф, мировой рынок оружия, услуги в сфере освоения космоса, ядерные технологии. Это не все, но и этого хватает(особенно в пересчете на $$$). 




> - ???? И каким же это образом Россия интегрирована в экономику Европы (не говоря уже о США)?! Продаёт нефть и газ - и всё. Не станет продавать ("из прынцыпа", или завтра незалежники перекроют все магистрали) - Европа станет закупать энергоносители в других местах, только и всего.
> Ни о какой серьёзной интеграции России в экономику Европы (не говоря о США) "и лапоть не звенит"...


 :Biggrin: Начну с конца, Европа и США могут закупать энергоносители у кого угодно, на общую картину это не повлияет. Экономика такая штука-  Россия будет гнать углеводороды на Восток. Если Россия прекратит поставки ресурсов на мировой рынок, то цены возрастут разика в 2-3, т.к. ОПЕК станет монополистом. В Европе россия закупает на крупную сумму продукты питания и электронику, в экономику США вкладываются очень крупные суммы тех самых нефтедолларов.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> - И при этом голова одного приморского лепилы от разрухи пострадала окончательно и необратимо,...


Ветеран психологической войны из Хайфы предупреждает -

психологическое воздействие может привести к необратимым изменениям психики подопытного. 

Профессионалу виднее. На то он и профи.

----------


## Геннадий

> Вы двухгодичную срочную службу в армии считаете показателем профессиональности разведчика и специалиста по психологической войне 
> Я например то-же одно время работал слесарем-механником в группе Авиационного Вооружения ( АВ ) на Су-24М/МР  в разведполку МА СФ,  потом проходил обучение в морском училище , по специальности РЭБ и РЭР , но не считаю себя человеком относящимся к разведке и тем более к профессионалам .
> А два года срочной , пусть и в разведке ГРУ ,можно за баранкой или на кухне отсидеть . Так что это не показатель , как и способность создавать провакационные темы .


Вот ведь как Ника задело-то. Попал я в разведку по распределению военкомата. И абсолютно об этом не жалею. Служба была интересной. Учили думать, анализировать нестандартные ситуации. Согласен с Назаром. Кто-то попал во флот, кто-то в танки, кто-то в стройбат, кто-то в десант. Один мой бывший одноклассник даже умудрился попасть в трубопроводные !!! войска. Были и такие раньше. 

Разведка ведь всегда была, есть и будет. У нас некоторые ребята после учебки уезжали на 1,5 года плавать ("ходить") на разведывательных кораблях, смотрели в бинокли старты с мыса Канаверел. А потом возвращались, и увольнялись опять из наших частей. 

Ник, расскажи, а ты в армии сам служил? Представляешь себе, как распределяет военная комиссия рядовых призывников в военкомате? В чем-то ты может и прав. Узбеков и таджиков из аулов в этих частях не было. Много было студентов.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ....Попал я в разведку по распределению военкомата....Учили думать, анализировать нестандартные ситуации....


Ну, а я о чем говорю?

Толковый шофер, за 2 года службы - очень многому обучится. 
Некоторые "старшие офицеры" - за 25 лет до такого уровня так и не дорастают.

----------


## Геннадий

Ты про медведки не ответил и про то, где живешь. Пиво будем пить или нет? :Wink:  Приморье - оно большое. 

Кстати, че там "медведи" набедокурили во время встречи G7? Ты их в бинокль не наблюдал?

----------


## Геннадий

Толковый шофер, за 2 года службы - очень многому обучится. 
Некоторые "старшие офицеры" - за 25 лет до такого уровня так и не дорастают.[/QUOTE]

Старший офицер - это что, показатель IQ? Бывает прапор намного умнее майора.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> .....про медведки не ответил и про то, где живешь. Пиво будем пить или нет?....


Кто ответил - кто не ответил.
Я тебе задолго до этого вопросы задавал, да ответов не получил.

Пиво пить - надо человека близко знать.

Давай так -  форум - это форум.
Хочешь по жизни и по душе - давай в личку.
И флейма не разведем, и друг друга лучше узнаем. Тогда, возможно, и пиво появится.

Н.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ....Кстати, че там "медведи" набедокурили во время встречи G7? .....


Гена, извини, это к Холостяку. Он по этому эксперт.

Н.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да пожалуйста! Каспийская нефть, Югославия(то что от нее осталось), арктический шельф, мировой рынок оружия, услуги в сфере освоения космоса, ядерные технологии. Это не все, но и этого хватает(особенно в пересчете на $$$).


- И где же там соперничество чуть ли не до вооружённого противостояния?! 



> Начну с конца, Европа и США могут закупать энергоносители у кого угодно, на общую картину это не повлияет. Экономика такая штука -  Россия будет гнать углеводороды на Восток. Если Россия прекратит поставки ресурсов на мировой рынок, то цены возрастут разика в 2-3, т.к. ОПЕК станет монополистом.


- Нееет.  Тогда их просто поставят раком и дело с концом. Есть же границы определённые,  которые шейхи, принцы и короли нефтеносных стран Ближнего Востока понимают прекрасно. Назначат тогда из Вашингтона королём Саудовской Аравии кого-нибудь другого...  :Biggrin: 



> В Европе россия закупает на крупную сумму продукты питания и электронику, в экономику США вкладываются очень крупные суммы тех самых нефтедолларов.


- Они и рады-радёшеньки.  "Мир, дружба, жвачка!" Какая война?! Аннексируют, ежели что, ко всем чертям, и стабилизационный фонд РФ, и личные многомиллионные вклады  наворовавшейся российской верхушки - кто же в Кремле в этом заинтересован??

----------


## Nazar

> - И где же там соперничество чуть ли не до вооружённого противостояния?!


Ну про вооруженное противостояние никто вроде и не говорил , речь шла о геополитическом соперничестве. :Wink:

----------


## Mad_cat

> - И где же там соперничество чуть ли не до вооружённого противостояния?!


 :Confused: А кто говорил про вооруженный конфликт? Тема о ГИПОТЕТИЧЕСКОЙ ХОЛОДНОЙ войне.




> Они и рады-радёшеньки. "Мир, дружба, жвачка!" Какая война?! Аннексируют, ежели что, ко всем чертям, и стабилизационный фонд РФ, и личные многомиллионные вклады наворовавшейся российской верхушки - кто же в Кремле в этом заинтересован??


Экономика США построена на ПОСТОЯННОЙ экспансии доллара. Если они начнут присваивать себе инвестиции, то это исключительно сильно ударит по их экономике. Т.к. Прекратятся поступления от крупнейших инвесторов: Китай, Индия, Россия. Это крайняя мера будет реализована разве что в случае войны.
http://top.rbc.ru/economics/10/02/2008/140214.shtml




> - Нееет. Тогда их просто поставят раком и дело с концом. Есть же границы определённые, которые шейхи, принцы и короли нефтеносных стран Ближнего Востока понимают прекрасно. Назначат тогда из Вашингтона королём Саудовской Аравии кого-нибудь другого...


Там не все так просто! Как ты не дави, но увеличить добычу нефти так чтобы нивилировать поставки из РФ не удасться даже при желании. К тому же газа у них нет, а европа сидит очень крепко на газу. И переход с одного типа энергоносителей на другой безболезненым не будет.

----------


## SergM

Совсем башню оторвало у нашего беглого иудея :Eek: , совсем невменяем стал - пацан, тебе пора уже в последнюю (самую последнюю) агитпроповскую команду товарища Буша-младшего, там сейчас катастрофа с кадрами. Ну вот,- юбочку короткую надел - и вперёд, как девицы в перерывах профессионального (американского !!!! :)) бокса.




> - И где же там соперничество чуть ли не до вооружённого противостояния?! 
> 
> - Нееет.  Тогда их просто поставят раком и дело с концом. Есть же границы определённые,  которые шейхи, принцы и короли нефтеносных стран Ближнего Востока понимают прекрасно. Назначат тогда из Вашингтона королём Саудовской Аравии кого-нибудь другого... 
> 
> - Они и рады-радёшеньки.  "Мир, дружба, жвачка!" Какая война?! Аннексируют, ежели что, ко всем чертям, и стабилизационный фонд РФ, и личные многомиллионные вклады  наворовавшейся российской верхушки - кто же в Кремле в этом заинтересован??

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну про вооруженное противостояние никто вроде и не говорил , речь шла о геополитическом соперничестве.


- Соперничество между государствами существовало во все века и тысячелетия, с  момента появления первых государств. Вопрос в уровне этого соперничества и его масштабах. Вот только когда к чему-то притягивают термин "геополитическое", то речь, как минимум, должна идти о соперничестве планетарного масштаба и о примерно сопоставимых силах и возможностях. 
Иначе это напоминает  объявление с утра пораньше войны Англии небезызвестным бароном  Мюнхгаузеном - его домашних это сообщение могло воодушевить или обеспокоить, но вот Англию?..  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Совсем башню оторвало у нашего беглого иудея, совсем невменяем стал - пацан, тебе пора уже в последнюю (самую последнюю) агитпроповскую команду товарища Буша-младшего, там сейчас катастрофа с кадрами. Ну вот,- юбочку короткую надел - и вперёд, как девицы в перерывах профессионального (американского !!!! :)) бокса.


- Переступаем как через кучку неубраного собачьего дерьма на тротуаре и идём дальше.

----------


## juky-puky

> А кто говорил про вооруженный конфликт? Тема о ГИПОТЕТИЧЕСКОЙ ХОЛОДНОЙ войне.


- Давайте подождём до окончания фарса выборов в России и посмотрим, начнётся ли действительно противостояние "всерьёз и надолго".  Пока главные противоречия всё-таки разворачиваются в ближнем зарубежье России, а не в глобальном масштабе.



> Экономика США построена на ПОСТОЯННОЙ экспансии доллара. Если они начнут присваивать себе инвестиции, то это исключительно сильно ударит по их экономике.


- Вообще-то экономика США построена на том, что именно там производится порядка 60% самых высокотехнологических изделий на планете. И тем, что США по-прежнему является главной наукодобывающей страной на планете. И тем, что США производит больше всех продовльствия на планете и кормит чёртову уйму народу на планете.  Не говоря уже о том, что США обладают самой сильной военной машиной.  Поэтому при любом раскладе те, кто мечтает, что завтра США, как колосс на глиняных ногах рухнет и рссыплется в прах - мечтают о несбыточном.  



> Т.к. Прекратятся поступления от крупнейших инвесторов: Китай, Индия, Россия.


А ты можешь назвать эти "поступления от самых крупных инвесторов" в цифрах, с соответствующими ссылками? Потому, что самым крупным инвестором в экономику США всю дорогу была Япония. Но отнюдь не Индия и не, тем более, Россия. 
http://www.expert.ru/printissues/exp...03/03ex-tend3/
Вот интересная статья:
http://akramov.livejournal.com/1627.html



> Это крайняя мера будет реализована разве что в случае войны.


- Война если и будет, то между США и Ираном..



> Там не все так просто! Как ты не дави, но увеличить добычу нефти так чтобы нивилировать поставки из РФ не удасться даже при желании.


- Проблема в другом: Россия никогда не станет рисковать возможностью бойкота со стороны крупнейших своих покупателей, в попытке диктовать им некие политические решения с сомнительным результатом. Это чревато обрубом важнейшей статьи национального дохода. Этот риск для её руководства был бы совершенно неоправдан. Никто на это в Газпроме (следовательно - и в Кремле  :Smile: ) не пойдёт



> К тому же газа у них нет, а европа сидит очень крепко на газу. И переход с одного типа энергоносителей на другой безболезненым не будет.


- Есть в мире и газ на рынке. Перевозят его в сжиженом виде точно так же.

----------


## juky-puky

- Внимательно читать чаятелям холодной войны:
http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2008-02-08/1_army.html

----------


## Mad_cat

> - Давайте подождём до окончания фарса выборов в России и посмотрим, начнётся ли действительно противостояние "всерьёз и надолго". Пока главные противоречия всё-таки разворачиваются в ближнем зарубежье России, а не в глобальном масштабе.


Да не начнется оно. Глобальное противостояние не может взять вдруг и начаться по прихоти нового президента. Все понимают, что никто от этого не выиграет, а ресурсов уйдет куча.



> - Вообще-то экономика США построена на том, что именно там производится порядка 60% самых высокотехнологических изделий на планете. И тем, что США по-прежнему является главной наукодобывающей страной на планете. И тем, что США производит больше всех продовльствия на планете и кормит чёртову уйму народу на планете. Не говоря уже о том, что США обладают самой сильной военной машиной. Поэтому при любом раскладе те, кто мечтает, что завтра США, как колосс на глиняных ногах рухнет и рссыплется в прах - мечтают о несбыточном.


Давайте все же различать причины и следствия. США тратят крупные суммы на науки и армию, а откуда они берут деньги? С кждым годом бюджет приростает в части расходов по этим компонентам, становится более дефицитным. Откуда беруться эти деньги? Подавляющее большинство развивающихся стран вкладывает деньги в экономику США.



> А ты можешь назвать эти "поступления от самых крупных инвесторов" в цифрах, с соответствующими ссылками? Потому, что самым крупным инвестором в экономику США всю дорогу была Япония. Но отнюдь не Индия и не, тем более, Россия.
> http://www.expert.ru/printissues/exp...03/03ex-tend3/
> Вот интересная статья:
> http://akramov.livejournal.com/1627.html


И? Тут пишут, что объемы инвестиций из Азии переросли европейские денежные потоки. Отсюда вовсе не следует, что рост обусловлен Японскими деньгами. Темпы роста экономик тех же Индии и Китая куда выше японских показателей.



> - Проблема в другом: Россия никогда не станет рисковать возможностью бойкота со стороны крупнейших своих покупателей, в попытке диктовать им некие политические решения с сомнительным результатом. Это чревато обрубом важнейшей статьи национального дохода. Этот риск для её руководства был бы совершенно неоправдан. Никто на это в Газпроме (следовательно - и в Кремле ) не пойдёт


Вот это и называется красивым словом интеграция.  :Wink:  Запад не будет рисковать отключением электирчества, теплоснабжения и топлива, а Россия  - потерей нефтедолларов. Это один из ключевых факторов стабильности в современном мире.




> - Есть в мире и газ на рынке. Перевозят его в сжиженом виде точно так же.


Конечно есть, но не в таких количествах как в РФ. А по поводу возможностей перевозки достаточно вспомнить войну в Египте, когда судоходство в Суэцком канале было остановлено. Цены на нефть взлетели очень даже не слабо. А тогда не было ограничений добычи, просто путь доставки стал длиннее...

----------


## juky-puky

> Давайте все же различать причины и следствия. США тратят крупные суммы на науки и армию, а откуда они берут деньги? С кждым годом бюджет приростает в части расходов по этим компонентам, становится более дефицитным. Откуда беруться эти деньги?


- _"Как государство богатеет и чем живёт, и почему не нужно золота ему, когда простой продукт имеет..."_ (с - АС Пушкин)  :Biggrin:  Зарабатывает страна:
https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...s/us.html#Econ



> Подавляющее большинство развивающихся стран вкладывает деньги в экономику США.


- Ды, ёлы-палы, они же вкладывают свои деньги туда не просто так, а *для того, чтобы получить оттуда максимальную прибыль!!* Неужто это непонятно??



> И? Тут пишут, что объемы инвестиций из Азии переросли европейские денежные потоки. Отсюда вовсе не следует, что рост обусловлен Японскими деньгами.


Китай, в перспективе, Японию обгонит по объёму инвестиций. Но не Индия и не Россия.



> Темпы роста экономик тех же Индии и Китая куда выше японских показателей.


https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...s/ch.html#Econ
У Индии слишком много внутренних проблем и ментальность народа другая...
https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...s/ja.html#Econ
https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...s/in.html#Econ



> Вот это и называется красивым словом интеграция.  Запад не будет рисковать отключением электирчества, теплоснабжения и топлива, а Россия  - потерей нефтедолларов. Это один из ключевых факторов стабильности в современном мире.


- Да-да.



> Конечно есть, но не в таких количествах как в РФ. А по поводу возможностей перевозки достаточно вспомнить войну в Египте, когда судоходство в Суэцком канале было остановлено. Цены на нефть взлетели очень даже не слабо. А тогда не было ограничений добычи, просто путь доставки стал длиннее...


- После войны 1967 года, когда канал был закрыт, цены взлетели не очень сильно, а вот после войны 1973 года, когда арабы в знак протеста подняли цены  примерно в 5 раз, вот тогда действительно произошёл скачок. (Только это к длине пути доставки не имело никакого отношения.) На Советский Союз пролился золотой дождь, который резко оборвался в 1985 год, когда ОПЕГ так же резко снизили цены на нефть и это послужило одной из главных причин кризиса, погубившего СССР.

----------


## FLOGGER

[QUOTE]Не надо строить из себя непонятливого человека  :Wink: [/ QUOTE]
Я ничего и не строю, я действительно не понимаю, что такое "игра ядерными мускулами". Штаты в августе 45-го "играли мускулами" или что это было? И как должна выглядеть "игра ядерными мускулами" со стороны России? Поподробнее, плз.



> Ядерное оружие есть фактор , сдерживающий аргессию ,


Кто б спорил.



> и напоминать об этом ( по ситуации ) ,


Каким образом напоминать? Просто болтовней или бомбу куда пустить?



> еще никому не вредило.


Но и простая болтовня никому авторитета не принесёт. А иногда болтовня Балуевского ничего, кроме удивления не вызывает. Но вряд ли кого пугает.



> Здесь тот-же случай


Клинический.



> и именно это я надеюсь , Холостяк имел ввиду.


Я думаю, он и сам не знает, что он имел ввиду.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ты про медведки не ответил и про то, где живешь. Пиво будем пить или нет? Приморье - оно большое. 
> 
> Кстати, че там "медведи" набедокурили во время встречи G7? Ты их в бинокль не наблюдал?


Геннадий по "медведям" сюда, раз в суе меня вспомнили:
Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## Холостяк

[quote=FLOGGER;25402]


> Я думаю, он и сам не знает, что он имел ввиду.


 

А вот и знаю... Так что думалка ваша сломалась....
Пример "игры ядерными мускулами": 
- полет Ту-95 "забытым" маршрутом не порожняком, а с парой "крылаток" с ядерными боеголовками....
- выход в море атомной подводной лодки с ядерным оружием на борту. - организация постоянного боевого дежурства стратегов и лодок с ядерным оружие на борту на старых-забытых маршрутах..., в соседнем полушарии...
- ....

----------


## Mad_cat

> Зарабатывает страна:
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...s/us.html#Econ


То что в США очень надежная и грамотная экономическая система это факт. И во моногом такому положению они обязаны своему законодательству. В Ваших же ссылках совершенно верно пишут, что США последовательно вели финансовую политику по улучшению инвестиционного климата.



> - Ды, ёлы-палы, они же вкладывают свои деньги туда не просто так, а для того, чтобы получить оттуда максимальную прибыль!! Неужто это непонятно??


Конечно не просто так, но не для того чтобы получить прибыль! Прибыль есть премия за риск в данном случае, а в США риск минимален. Вкладывают чтобы уйти от рисков, связанных с ненадежностью отечественной экономической обстановки. Чтобы получить макс прибыль (но и макс риски) следует вкладывать в экономику Вьетнама, Малайзии, Венесуэлы и т.д. А по поводу прибыли от Российских инвестиций в экономику США год назад прошла серия статей о том сколько сотен млн нефтедолларов потерял(за счет падения курса) стабфонд от такого  вложения.



> https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...s/ch.html#Econ
> У Индии слишком много внутренних проблем и ментальность народа другая...
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...s/ja.html#Econ
> https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...s/in.html#Econ


Во- первых, инетресные ссылки, спасибо :Smile:  
У Индии неплохие темпы роста: 8,5 против 11 у Китая и 2 у Японии и ведущих европейских стран. Да и в абсолютных занчениях в расчете на душу налселения показатели не сильно уступают китайским. А проблемы и ментальность у китайцев тоже своеобразные. Так что не стоит недооценивать инудусов (западные инвесторы в последнее время их полюбили).



> - После войны 1967 года, когда канал был закрыт, цены взлетели не очень сильно, а вот после войны 1973 года, когда арабы в знак протеста подняли цены примерно в 5 раз, вот тогда действительно произошёл скачок. (Только это к длине пути доставки не имело никакого отношения.) На Советский Союз пролился золотой дождь, который резко оборвался в 1985 год, когда ОПЕГ так же резко снизили цены на нефть и это послужило одной из главных причин кризиса, погубившего СССР.


О истории цен на нефть и нынешнем состоянии рынка.
http://www.neftegaz.ru/analit/reviews.php?id=526

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> - Ды, ёлы-палы, они же вкладывают свои деньги туда не просто так, а для того, чтобы получить оттуда максимальную прибыль!! Неужто это непонятно??
> 
> Конечно не просто так, но не для того чтобы получить прибыль! Прибыль есть премия за риск в данном случае, а в США риск минимален. Вкладывают чтобы уйти от рисков, связанных с ненадежностью отечественной экономической обстановки. Чтобы получить макс прибыль (но и макс риски) следует вкладывать в экономику Вьетнама, Малайзии, Венесуэлы и т.д.


- Несогласен я. Некто, заработавший пару миллионов на продаже коровьего навоза в Малайзии везёт эти деньги в США, чтобы вложить их там в производство микрочипов, например. Которое даёт б*о*льшую прибыль, чем любое возможное вложение в Малайзии.  И много чего подобного происходит во время инвестиций в хай-тек. Даже просто купить универсам в Нью-Йорке - он даст больше прибыли, чем универсам в Куала-Лумпур...



> А по поводу прибыли от Российских инвестиций в экономику США год назад прошла серия статей о том сколько сотен млн нефтедолларов потерял(за счет падения курса) стабфонд от такого  вложения.


- Ну, это если втыкать куда-то деньги сдуру. Масса ведь и американцев, вложивших деньги не туда, способна погореть, потерпеть большие убытки и разориться. 



> А проблемы и ментальность у китайцев тоже своеобразные.


- Проблемы свои они решают более чем успешно, а ментальность у них: пахать, пахать и пахать. По числу трудоголиков их разве то японцы опережают.



> Так что не стоит недооценивать индусов (западные инвесторы в последнее время их полюбили).


- Индусская ментальность основана на  созерцании собственного пупка сидя в позе лотоса под пальмой на берегу какого-нибудь Ганга.  :Smile:  Поэтому б*о*льшая часть достижений Индии в экономике отнюдь не за счёт подавляющего большинства её населения. Ленивы, _в среднем_, эти цыгане по сравнению с китайцами. Вдобавок, климат там хороший, способствует выживанию людей вялых и праздных.  :Biggrin: 



> О истории цен на нефть и нынешнем состоянии рынка.
> http://www.neftegaz.ru/analit/reviews.php?id=526


- Все эти скачки и колебания ведь на моих глазах происходили, я просто помню значительную часть этого цирка в динамике...

----------


## Mad_cat

> - Несогласен я. Некто, заработавший пару миллионов на продаже коровьего навоза в Малайзии везёт эти деньги в США, чтобы вложить их там в производство микрочипов, например. Которое даёт большую прибыль, чем любое возможное вложение в Малайзии. И много чего подобного происходит во время инвестиций в хай-тек.


Инвестиционная теория гласит: чем больше риски тем больше ставка доходности. Риск складывается из нескольких компонент, но в целом можно сказать, что из риска конкретной фирмы и риска присущего конкретной стране. Так вот, производство инновационной продукции (новый тип микрочипов) несет весьма серьезный риск, а риск"государственный" в США минимален. В случае с удачливым продавцом навоза есть два объективных фактора: в Малайзии может не быть достаточно крупных предприятий с требуемой ставкой доходности или "государственные риски"Малайзии перекрывают преимущества от вложения там в самый безрисковый проект. 



> Даже просто купить универсам в Нью-Йорке - он даст больше прибыли, чем универсам в Куала-Лумпур...


Не совсем, вложив одну и ту же сумму можно купить супермаркет в США или ВСЕ супермаркеты в Куала-Лумпур, которые будут при прочих равных условиях большую прибыль. НО риск гражданской войны, нашествия бешеных кенгуру , падение обменного курса и другие нехеджируемые риски больше риска нашествия годзилы в Манхеттене.



> - Ну, это если втыкать куда-то деньги сдуру. Масса ведь и американцев, вложивших деньги не туда, способна погореть, потерпеть большие убытки и разориться.


Тут есть две различные ситуации. Вложение в "безрисковые" активы (векселя казначейства США, например) как в случае со стабфондом или высокодоходные "рискованные" вложения, свойственные венчурным фондам и молодым миллиардерам. В первом случае потери обусловленны изменением курсов валют меджу рублем и долларом, во втором - неудачно составленным инвестиционным портфелем.

----------


## juky-puky

- Здесь не может быть однозначного ответа, поскольку возможны чрезвычайно высокие риски при малой доходности в Гондурасе и мизерные риски при высокой доходности в Канаде. Это уже зависит от личного чутья, таланта и знаний инвестора - предугадать будущее того или иного направления, тенденции там и пр. 
Поэтому миллиардеров на земле всё ещё не очень много...  :Smile: 
Но подавляющее большинство из них живут таки в США...

----------


## Mad_cat

> возможны чрезвычайно высокие риски при малой доходности в Гондурасе


Таких ситуаций полно, т.к. рост доходности обусловлен только ростом неизбежных рисков, за необоснованные риски премий не дают.



> мизерные риски при высокой доходности в Канаде.


Очень короткое время, т.к. все здравомыслящие инвесторы вложат именно туда.



> Это уже зависит от личного чутья, таланта и знаний инвестора - предугадать будущее того или иного направления, тенденции там и пр.


 :Smile: Ну и еще начального инвестиционного капитала

----------


## Garik38

> - Я, Михаил из Хайфы, Израиль, как *гражданин России и ветеран её вооружённых сил*, сообщаю, что никакое ЧМО ни из Приморья, ни из Лукоморья мне рот затыкать никогда не будет.


Как это громко сказано - "Михаил из Хайфы"!!! А если ты гражданин России и ветеран ВС, то чего ты забыл в етой самой Хайфе? Сбежал от трудностей? Наверное, еще и патриотом себя считаешь? Настоящие граждане России в ней и живут и эти самые тяготы и лишения преодолевают, как в уставе сказано. 
Может, там у вас  и виднее, что в России творится, а мы у себя ничего не видим под носом, тольконикто  из Хайфы грубить не должен

----------


## juky-puky

> Как это громко сказано - "Михаил из Хайфы"!!! А если ты гражданин России и ветеран ВС, то чего ты забыл в етой самой Хайфе? Сбежал от трудностей? Наверное, еще и патриотом себя считаешь? Настоящие граждане России в ней и живут и эти самые тяготы и лишения преодолевают, как в уставе сказано.


- Слухай,_ заместитель командира эскадрильи по ИАС_, а ветеран советских ВВС по дембелю, на пенсии, на Украине жить имеет право? А в Грузии? В Молдове? В странах Балтии? Или (страшно сказать!) в какой-нить Франции? 
Или только в границах Российской Федерации? Чтобы разделять до самой смерти с тобой "все тяготы и лишения"? "Шаг вправо, шаг влево - приравнивается к побегу"?  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Пример "игры ядерными мускулами": 
> - полет Ту-95 "забытым" маршрутом не порожняком, а с парой "крылаток" с ядерными боеголовками....


А с чего ты взял, что  они возили а\бомбы?



> - выход в море атомной подводной лодки с ядерным оружием на борту. - организация постоянного боевого дежурства стратегов и лодок с ядерным оружие на борту на старых-забытых маршрутах..., в соседнем полушарии...
> - ....


Что-то на примере бойни в Югославии, в Ираке я не заметил, чтобы кого-то сильно смутила "игра нашими ядерными мускулами". Бомберы, может , и не летали тогда за угол, но АПЛы ходили. И что?
К тому же, если напомнить тебе твою цитатку "Но Лука действительно крутит гайки не народу, а всяким уродам-аферистам которые и визжат... 
А в таком раскладе если президент за народ, то и ядерными мускулами не грех в свою защиту поиграть," то возникает несколько вопросов:
1)откуда у Белоруссии АПЛ и бомберы?
2)любая-ли страна, "президент которой "за народ" может играть мускулами, какими бы они ни были?
3)сильно ли напугало гипотетических террористов обещание нашего МО нанести по ним удар в любой точке земного шара?

и т.п.

----------


## Холостяк

> А с чего ты взял, что они возили а\бомбы?.


А чего ты взял, что они не возили а\б? 
Риторический вопрос. В моем контексте идет перечисление "ПРИМЕРОВ" и не более... 





> Что-то на примере бойни в Югославии, в Ираке я не заметил, чтобы кого-то сильно смутила "игра нашими ядерными мускулами". Бомберы, может , и не летали тогда за угол, но АПЛы ходили. И что??.


Плохо замечали. Если тебе не изменяет память там в Югославии были тока две слабенькие попыточки повлиять на происходящее. В действительности Россия бросила на произвол и растерзание Югославию. Одна "игра" это марш десантников через всю Югославию и бругая неудавшаяся "игра мускулами" это отправка морского каре из Черного моря к берегам Югославии (когда не могли набрать не экипажей, не исправной техники). Реальная игра мускулами тогда была бы, как просили югославы, это отправка С-300 и размещение нашей авиации на их аэродромах т.е. открытие военных баз на территории Югославии. По базам они и сами это предлагали, как и рассмотреть вопрос о присоединении Югославии в СНГ. Однако руководство России было реально бессильно, вернее оно само хотело таким быть и не предприняло НИЧЕГО КОНКРЕТНОГО, в частности реальной "игры мускулами"... Боря играл мускулами сжимая стакан и напрягаясь в сортире. 
Вот тебе "и что?"... АПЛы может быть ходили тока в районе буйков...





> К тому же, если напомнить тебе твою цитатку "Но Лука действительно крутит гайки не народу, а всяким уродам-аферистам которые и визжат... 
> А в таком раскладе если президент за народ, то и ядерными мускулами не грех в свою защиту поиграть," то возникает несколько вопросов:
> 1)откуда у Белоруссии АПЛ и бомберы?
> 2)любая-ли страна, "президент которой "за народ" может играть мускулами, какими бы они ни были?
> 3)сильно ли напугало гипотетических террористов обещание нашего МО нанести по ним удар в любой точке земного шара?
> 
> и т.п.


НОтвечаю:
1. АПЛ у Белоруси как и стратегов - нет. Ей достаточно быть в союзе со страной у которой есть. Иначе в Беларуси уже давно были американские солдаты как в Ираке, а Лукашенко висел рядом с Саддамом.
2. Да, любая. Что и происходит с любой страной имеющей этот потенциал.
3. Ну я не психоаналитик. И обещание нанести удар было не только по террористам... Судя по комменту из средств их массовой информации. Действительно - одни обосрались, одни задумались, другие озлобились, другая часть оставила без внимания. Относительно террористов, наверно так же. Но для нанесения по ним ядерного удара надо их собрать всех вместе где-нибудь в отдаленном месте и тогда жахнуть.  :Smile:  Пока амеры имеют опыт применения ядерного оружия, это к ним вопрос больше, как к "опытным юзерам". Расклад в прецентах всех испуганых и пофигистов это не ко мне.

----------


## juky-puky

> А чего ты взял, что они не возили а\б?


- Да с того, что Путин бы это не санкционировал.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А чего ты взял, что они не возили а\б?


Да  я ниоткуда это не брал, это было сказано СМИ.








> В действительности Россия бросила на произвол и растерзание Югославию.


Вот с этим согласен, но и сделать реально ничего не могли.



> Одна "игра" это марш десантников через всю Югославию


...которая ничем не закончилась.



> и бругая неудавшаяся "игра мускулами" это отправка морского каре из Черного моря к берегам Югославии


Да какие это "мускулы"! Обычного гидрографа едва отправили.



> Реальная игра мускулами тогда была бы, как просили югославы, это отправка С-300 и размещение нашей авиации на их аэродромах т.е. открытие военных баз на территории Югославии.


На поставки вооружений Югославии было наложено международное эмбарго (если ты это помнишь).



> По базам они и сами это предлагали, как и рассмотреть вопрос о присоединении Югославии в СНГ.


Ну, это просто полный бред.



> Однако руководство России было реально бессильно,


Оно и сейчас не может этого сделать.



> вернее оно само хотело таким быть


Откуда ты знаешь, каким оно хотело быть?



> и не предприняло НИЧЕГО КОНКРЕТНОГО, в частности реальной "игры мускулами"...


Так что оно РЕАЛЬНО могло сделать? Вот, если бы не было эмбарго, тогда можно было бы рассуждать об этом.



> Боря играл мускулами сжимая стакан и напрягаясь в сортире.


А ты что, наливал ему? А в сортире в качестве кого был?



> Вот тебе "и что?"... АПЛы может быть ходили тока в районе буйков...


Откуда тебе известно, где ходили АПЛ? К тому же начальство говорило, что наши АПЛ могут стрелять по супостату и не выходя из базы.




НОтвечаю:



> АПЛ у Белоруси как и стратегов - нет.


Это мне известно. Поэтому мне и стало интересно, какими это ядернымыи мускулами они могут играть.



> Ей достаточно быть в союзе со страной у которой есть.


C Россией? Сомнительна прчность этого союза.



> Иначе в Беларуси уже давно были американские солдаты как в Ираке, а Лукашенко висел рядом с Саддамом.


Т.е., несмотря на то, что "президент за народ", народ бы его не поддержал и не встал на защиту своей Родины?



> Да, любая. Что и происходит с любой страной имеющей этот потенциал.


Вообще, на мой взгляд, это прискорбно, но что же тогда "крыситься" на Штаты?



> Ну я не психоаналитик.


Я догадался.



> И обещание нанести удар было не только по террористам...


Ещё лучше.



> Судя по комменту из средств их массовой информации. Действительно - одни обосрались, одни задумались, другие озлобились, другая часть оставила без внимания.


А после этой угрозы у России стало уже меньше недругов? Стало спокойнее?



> Относительно террористов, наверно так же.


Наверное. Поди все в страхе разбежались. А, может, наоборот.



> Но для нанесения по ним ядерного удара надо их собрать всех вместе где-нибудь в отдаленном месте и тогда жахнуть.


Вот тогда и посмеёмся!



> Пока амеры имеют опыт применения ядерного оружия, это к ним вопрос больше, как к "опытным юзерам".


Но сейчас мы говорим о заявлениях "наших" деятелей.



> Расклад в прецентах всех испуганых и пофигистов это не ко мне.


Да я тебя об этом и не спрашиваю.

----------


## Холостяк

*Любопытно... Или тут близнецы братья, или под разными Никами регится один и тот-же кадр. Уж очень похожие и постоянно повторяющиеся приемчики - раскладывать посты форумчан по предложениям и тупить вопросами или тупить предложениями. Прямо один и тот же стиль! Мозги что ли забуксовали? О па!* 

*Я ни разу не видел подобного у обычных форумчан, которые либо спорят, либо утверждают свою точку зрения или делятся инфой. Только вот у близнеца - ни своей точки зрения, ни конкретного предложения, ни своего взгляда. Только, либо тему начать тупым вопросом, либо "раскладку" поста форумчанина со своими провокационными вопросами - "ни про что" и предложениями - "ни о чем"....*

----------


## juky-puky

- Ну, *Холостяк*, если тебя такие параноидальные  сомнения обуревают - запроси кого-нибудь из модераторов или Админа, - у них и *IP* высвечиваются, и, при наличии соответствующих программ, даже страна, откуда поступил очередной пост...  :Biggrin:   :Tongue: 
А делить пост оппонента на строчки и отвечать на них последовательно гораздо полноценнее, чем вешать подряд целую графоманскую портянку...
Построчная методика и называется "Диалог".  :Wink: 
 А вообще-то твои сомнения похожи на откровения того чукотского делегата с давнего  съезда КПСС, который по прибытию домой рассказал коллегам по стойбищу, что Карл Маркс - это не два человека, а один! А Слава КПСС - это вообще не человек!

----------


## FLOGGER

> * Прямо один и тот же стиль!*


*
Да что там стиль, даже язык один и тот же используют!




			
				Мозги что ли забуксовали? О па!
			
		

* Т.е. наличие мозгов ты признаешь, наличие коих не чувствуется в твоих постах.



> [B]Я ни разу не видел подобного у обычных форумчан,


А обычные-это какие?



> которые либо спорят, либо утверждают свою точку зрения или делятся инфой. Только вот у близнеца - ни своей точки зрения, ни конкретного предложения, ни своего взгляда.


Так тебе что конкретно не нравится? С тобой я спорю-раз, свою точку зрения высказываю-два, а ты  пишешь, что я этого не делаю. Что-то не пойму я твоего упрёка.



> Только, либо тему начать тупым вопросом,


Конкретный пример!



> либо "раскладку" поста форумчанина


А это запрещено?



> со своими провокационными вопросами


Пример провокационных вопросов.

----------


## Холостяк

В последних публичных выступлениях руководителей России совершенно не прозвучала потенциальная угроза РФ со стороны Китая. 



http://nvo.ng.ru/concepts/2008-02-22/2_ugroza.html

----------


## Холостяк

Тут и французики подтянулись..... А Вы тут затеяли, кто кому угрожает... Хм... Тогда нам навязали "холодную войну" и сейчас опять начинают...

*Франция готовится воевать с Россией*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1608434/

Россия официально стала врагом Франции. В этой стране разработана новая военная доктрина под названием «Белая книга в области обороны и безопасности», согласно которой французская армия может быть задействована против нашей страны в случае «угрозы России кому-либо из ее соседей».

Только у нас никогда не указывали на врагов. Млин.. То американосы конкретно указывают на Россию как своего врага, рисуют звезды на "агрессорах", сейчас и легушатники тут как тут...
Хорошо Человек написал:
_В 19 веке русские студенты учили французский - потом набили морду Наполеону; В 20 - немецкий - наваляли Гитлеру; В 21 все учат английский... Такой широты выбора у нас не было никогда. Хотя, возможно, следует вспомнить французский... Они то русский кулак забыли._

----------


## [RUS] MK

> _В 19 веке русские студенты учили французский - потом набили морду Наполеону; В 20 - немецкий - наваляли Гитлеру; В 21 все учат английский... Такой широты выбора у нас не было никогда. Хотя, возможно, следует вспомнить французский... Они то русский кулак забыли._


+1 :wink

А вот что я увидел на одном из сайтов амерских: см. фото.

http://www.f-16.net/f-16_forum_viewt...-start-30.html

Предлагаю стебануться над их В-52 или Ф-22 таким же образом  :Smile:  Хотя кому это надо...

----------


## Mad_cat

Саркози не с того начал. Зачем французам это надо? Много лишних денег? Де Голь в свое время очень мудро поступил, выйдя из военного компонента НАТО. Чтоб не работала в роли мясокомбината. Россия сейчас НИКАК франции не угрожает. А высказывания типа "президент Франции занимает проамериканскую позицию" я считаю полным бредом. Страна, которая позиционирует себя как крупный игрок на внешнеполитической арене, лидер евросоюза у которой есть свои интересы во многих уголках мира не может занимать про_чью_бы_то_ни_было позицию кроме своей собственной.

ЗЫ В статье понравилось заявление о НОВОМ типе ядерного оружия, который выводит электронику из строя э/м импульсом :Biggrin:  Если у французов до этого было ЯО, не создающее мощного Э/М излучения при взрыве, то я снимаю шляпу. :Tongue:

----------


## OKA

"КСОР ОДКБ на манёврах под Псковом отработают задачи по стабилизации обстановки на востоке Европы  23.08.2015 00:00:00

       Москва. 23 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Учения "Взаимодействие-2015" Коллективных сил оперативного реагирования (КСОР) ОДКБ пройдут 23-28 августа на территории Псковской области, в манёврах задействуются более двух тысяч военнослужащих и 200 единиц боевой техники, информирует Минобороны РФ.
       "На первом этапе учений в течение двух суток военнослужащие национальных контингентов будут проводить штабные и командно-штабные тренировки по отработке вопросов взаимодействия, информационной и психологической безопасности. На втором этапе участники отработают практические действия по локализации вооруженного конфликта и уничтожению незаконных вооруженных формирований в восточноевропейском регионе коллективной безопасности", - сообщил журналистам командующий ВДВ генерал-полковник Владимир Шаманов.
       По данным Минобороны РФ, в учениях задействуются свыше двух тысяч военнослужащих и порядка 200 единиц боевой техники. В частности, от российской армии в манёврах примут участие свыше экипажей 40 самолетов и вертолетов Военно-транспортной и армейской авиации (Су-27, Су-24, Ил-76, Ми-24, Ми-26, Ка-52).
       Учения пройдут на полигоне ВДВ России Струги Красные и аэродроме Кресты в Псковской области. К манёврам привлекаются национальные воинские контингенты вооруженных сил России, Армении, Белоруссии, Казахстана, Киргизии и Таджикистана. Общее руководство манёврами осуществит В.Шаманов, непосредственное руководство в ходе проведения практических действий возложено на заместителя командующего ВДВ по миротворческим операциям и КСОР генерал-майора Александра Вязникова
       В активной фазе учений примет участие генеральный секретарь ОДКБ Николай Бордюжа.
       Совместные учения под общим названием "Взаимодействие" с воинскими контингентами и формированиями сил специального назначения, входящими в состав КСОР ОДКБ, проводятся ежегодно, начиная с 2009 года. Они идут на территории одного из государств-членов ОДКБ. Первые такие манёвры состоялись в Казахстане, в России они проводились в 2010 году на одном из полигонов Южного Урала."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=386747

В Псковской области пройдут совместные учения Коллективных сил оперативного реагирования (КСОР) ОДКБ "Взаимодействие - 2015" : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Мелихов Александр

США уйдут из Украины, она рухнет, и украинцам помогут россияне | ИноСМИ - Все, что достойно перевода
На удивление адекватное восприятие сегодняшней ситуации в мире, толковая статья о геополитике.

----------


## Казанец

Очень хорошее интервью

----------


## Avia M

Готовимся...

Совместная экспедиция Минобороны и Русского географического общества разбила лагерь на острове Матуа (Курильские острова) для исследования японского аэродрома и укреплений времен Второй мировой войны, сообщила в среду пресс-служба Восточного военного округа. Об этом пишет Интерфакс.

"В ходе работы экспедиции предстоит произвести оценку состояния аэродрома и его восстановление. Три взлетно-посадочные полосы сохранились со времен Второй мировой войны. Их удачное расположение с учетом розы ветров и местного климата в те годы обеспечивало посадку и взлет воздушных судов в любое время", - говорится в сообщении.

Перед тем, как ученые приступят к изучению японских укреплений, их безопасность проверят специалисты из состава группы инженерной разведки Восточного военного округа.

Ранее министр обороны Сергей Шойгу заявлял, что моряки Тихоокеанского флота России отправятся в апреле в трехмесячный экспедиционный поход на острова Большой Курильской гряды. Цель - изучить возможности перспективного базирования сил ТОФ. По словам Шойгу, на Курилах в 2016 году разместят береговые ракетные комплексы "Бал" и "Бастион".
Российские военные восстановят на Курилах японский аэродром - AEX.RU

----------


## Galcom

Военно-воздушные cилы России:

----------

